# Show your poems



## RevDaniel (Feb 21, 2007)

hey all,
After chatting on the APS chat forum, i thought that since so many people have said they have written poems. I think anybody with poems should post them.
Feel free to show your poems, doesnt mater what they are about, just would be nice to read poemns from some of the poets from APS


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 21, 2007)

Today when I looked into the eyes of the portrait you left behind
I could see the aura from your soul and as I read the patterns of your heart
Never could I understand what you meant by the words silently cried out to me
When I think about it you did try to warn me but I did not want to know
Can I forgive myself for being so ignorant to the pictures that you drew for me
Now all I have left is the wonder about the way things might have been
I am so sorry that I thought that I knew what was best for you
I realize that I am so very weak when I thought that I was strong 
Could we ever have been accepted together 
The people that said they cared where really be thinking something else
No matter what they said I loved you all the same
Accepting that you might go will be the hardest thing that I will ever do
Even if you leave you are always with me
If only I could have this last kiss goodbye
Allow me to hold you in my arms once more for all the times we will miss
Words cannot express my love or the love that I would miss
May the tears I cry carry our love away to a better place
The back of beyond diminishes far away into the sky
I have been given this one last token from the powers above
You come back into my life 
I come to realize that our destinies are entwined
I do not know how to tell you that I do love you without scaring you away 
The journey we may face would not be easy but we could make it work.
I would leave everything behind if you where to come with me
All I want to say to you is that I ask that you give this a try


----------



## phoenix (Feb 21, 2007)

Roses are Red
Vilots are something
love ya legs 
and whats...ummm cant remember the rest


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 21, 2007)

ha ha phoenix,..dan, im tossing my cookies here,dont do that again please


----------



## Recharge (Feb 21, 2007)

http://members.optusnet.com.au/recharge1/page4.html


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 21, 2007)

*poem*

Great poems Recharge, did you write it?


----------



## pythoness (Feb 21, 2007)

Though i may never see your face again,
or feel that touch that made me swoon.
we will always have that one cold night,
beneath the liar's moon.


----------



## wichita (Feb 21, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Today when I looked into the eyes of the portrait you left behind
> ...


*humbly* thanks rev


----------



## wichita (Feb 21, 2007)

pythoness said:


> Though i may never see your face again,
> or feel that touch that made me swoon.
> we will always have that one cold night,
> beneath the liar's moon.


magic  i've heard the term "liars moon" before or have I. is it a saying or is it something you made up. what does it mean here? that you both fibbed a little... great poem. thanks


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 21, 2007)

Not mine of course, but these lyrics are always in my head:

In the pale azured dawn like Ligeia reborn
I tore free of my sleep - sepulchre
On the sea misted lawn where stone figures, forlorn
lamented the spectre of her
Bewildered and weak, yet with passion replete
I hungered for past overtures
The curse of unrest and her ardent caress
Came much more than my soul could endure.

And another...

Pearled Luna, what spell didst thou cast on me?
Her icy kiss fervoured my neck
like whispering waves 'pon Acherons beach
In a whirl of sweet voices and statues
that phantomed the dying trees
This debauched seductress in black, took me...


----------



## Recharge (Feb 21, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Great poems Recharge, did you write it?



I sure did.


----------



## nook171 (Feb 21, 2007)

once you left i was there to speak
of all the times we were to meet
as now you have gone i am left alone
only to hear you in my sleep

i just made that up on the spot
so it aint that good


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 21, 2007)

*another poem*

I did not write this poem but found it on the net. I feel my heart murmour when i read it.


A boy and a girl
The best of friends
From elementary to high school
From beginning to end

Through all these years 
Their friendships grew
They both felt the same 
But neither knew



Each waking moment
Since the day they met
They both loved each other
Sunrise to sunset

He was all she had
In her terrible life
He was the one
Who kept her from her knife

She was his angel
She made him smile
Though life threw him curves
She made it worth all the while

Then one day
Things went terribly wrong
The next few weeks
Where like a very sad song

He made her jealous
On purpose he tried
When the girl asked “do you love her"
On purpose he lied

He played with jealousy
Like it was a game
Little did he know
That things would never be the same

His plan was working 
But he had no clue
How terribly wrong things would go
The damage he would do

One night she broke down
Feeling very alone
Just her and the blade
No one else home

She dialed his number
He answered "hello"
She told him she loved him
Then hung up the phone

He raced to her house 
But came a minute too late
Found her lying in blood 
And her heart had no rate

Beside her was a note
And in it her confession
Her love for this boy
Her only obsession

As he read the note
He knelt down and cried
Grabbed her knife
And that night they both died

She was found in his arms
Both of them dead
Under her note
His handwriting said

"I loved her so
She never knew
All this time
I loved her too"


----------



## noni (Feb 21, 2007)

Molten blue bubbling from the core of the earth
Breathing deep, fingers of furious foam rise
The ultramarine desert bares her teeth in wrath
Clutching my hair and stinging my eyes

Rain clouds eclipse the sun and land
Ashen and sober where sky and sea meet
She threatens to take me by the hand
To dark silentness at her feet

But instead thrusts me high above her head
Born anew, cold, gasping for air
Her serpentine skin to the wind is shed
Poison kisses on my cheeks wet and bare

Her salty venom on my lips is ready
Bruised skies darken and long shadows loom
I fall down her throat and into her belly
To sleep forever in her sapphire womb

Crash and roar and thunder and din
While curled like paper under her heart
Fades to a whisper that strokes my skin
Her foe defeated and torn apart

In this dark and ghostly soundless cave
She kisses me as a lover might
On lifeless lips no man can save 
As I drift gently into night.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 21, 2007)

wichita said:


> magic  i've heard the term "liars moon" before or have I. is it a saying or is it something you made up. what does it mean here? that you both fibbed a little... great poem. thanks


thanks wichita.
yep you may have heard of the liar's moon. it's where the moon is veiled behind misty clouds, and forbidden lovers hide from the cold glare of the baleful eye of the dissaproving lovers moon.


----------



## Oskorei (Feb 21, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Not mine of course, but these lyrics are always in my head:
> 
> In the pale azured dawn like Ligeia reborn
> I tore free of my sleep - sepulchre
> ...


I, at once endeavoured to see Her again
Stirring from midnight's inertia
Knowing not even her name
On a thin precipice over carnal abyss
I danced like a blind acolyte
Drunk on red wine, her dead lips on mine
Suffused with the perfume of night



serpenttongue said:


> Pearled Luna, what spell didst thou cast on me?
> Her icy kiss fervoured my neck
> like whispering waves 'pon Acherons beach
> In a whirl of sweet voices and statues
> ...



In a pale azured dawn like Ligeia reborn
I tore free of my sleep - sepulchre
On the sea misted lawn where stone figures, forlorn
Lamented the spectre of Her
Bewildered and weak, yet with passion replete
I hungered for past overtures
The curse of unrest and her ardent caress
Came much more than my soul could endure....


----------



## wichita (Feb 21, 2007)

pythoness said:


> thanks wichita.
> yep you may have heard of the liar's moon. it's where the moon is veiled behind misty clouds, and forbidden lovers hide from the cold glare of the baleful eye of the dissaproving lovers moon.


not enough of those moons... then again maybe one is enough


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 22, 2007)

*Poem i wrote when i was 17*

The silent screams of the endless nights 
Echoes through the mist
Searching for an escape
Delirious about the truth 
Oblivious about the lies
I am at war
My enemy I do not know
The terror it brings
The wisdom it shows
The anger of the rose
As it slaughters each sacrificial day
Are fought by many tribes and races
Each to their own way
The twilight of the rose
Dwells on my limited ways
Like an emotion of a weeping bird 
Dying a slow pain full death
At last all the loneliness inside has finally been laid to rest
The unanswered questions blur my mind
A thousand arrows pierce the sky
My soul will perish as I am an exemption by the one above
Though all the tears of sorrow shed for me
Have not gone astray
At last I have been set free
My soul has been laid to rest
To roam this world in a final fantasy


----------



## pythoness (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow rev, thats beautiful, deep and disturbing, but very beautiful.


----------



## Adam (Feb 22, 2007)

eegad, I'm gunna chuck!!!!! People please!!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 22, 2007)

keep the poems coming guys. Had some great poems posted last night. Wouldn't mind reading more.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 22, 2007)

pythoness said:


> Though i may never see your face again,
> or feel that touch that made me swoon.
> we will always have that one cold night,
> beneath the liar's moon.



WOW, that is hot


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of poem's but some of these are ok.


----------



## Kahlia (Feb 22, 2007)

RevDan that boy and girl poem was so sad, did you get it off a poem website???


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah, Great romantic poem isn't it


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 22, 2007)

There was a young man from Nantuckett..............................................:lol: :lol: 

Donk


----------



## Kahlia (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh yeah...very romantic ha ha. Care to share the site?


----------



## pythoness (Feb 22, 2007)

The serpent weaves it's wisdom
throughout my body's time.
With Kundalini rising
knowledge may be mine.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 22, 2007)

*so many things*

Right now there are so many things I cannot understand
Or is it that my life has been turned upside down
Please explain to me where this all went wrong
Tell me before I hurt you again and again
My heart is burning as the smolder of my soul blows away
As do anybody I come to love
I write the chapter of my life but so much has already begun
I can no longer hold on to what I do not have
You have sucked your last drop of blood flowing from my veins
I have set myself free from the chains bound by you
Is this the right answer or have I got it all wrong
So many paths to take so many mistake’s to make
I do not understand where this life is taking me
These irrational thoughts circulating inside my head
I have become the prisoner of my own mind
Why did I let my life slip away
Can I turn around and start again or is it too late
I have my beliefs but I am so ashamed
I do not cry any more tears as I do not know how to feel anymore
I ask you for some help but all you do is judge 
The end is nearing as I give you this last call
Will you save me from myself


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

beans, beans the musical fruit....the more you eat the more you toot


----------



## dpeica (Feb 22, 2007)

Spider-man, Spider-man
Does whatever a spider can
Spins a web, any size
Catches thieves, just like flies
Look out! Here comes the Spider-man!

Is he strong? Listen, Bud!
He's got radioactive blood.
Can he swing from a thread?
Take a look overhead.
Hey there, there goes the Spider-man!

In the chill of night,
At the scene of the crime
Like a streak of light
He arrives just in time

Spider-man, Spider-man
Friendly neighborhood Spider-man
Wealth and fame, he's ignored
Action is his reward
To him, life is a great big bang-up
Wherever there's a hang-up
You'll find the Spider-man!



Always brings a tear to my eye..


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeica said:


> Spider-man, Spider-man
> Does whatever a spider can
> Spins a web, any size
> Catches thieves, just like flies
> ...


 

:shock:


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeica said:


> Spider-man, Spider-man
> Does whatever a spider can
> Spins a web, any size
> Catches thieves, just like flies
> ...



hahaha thats teh best poem eva


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't you like my poems Mel? lol


----------



## junglemad (Feb 22, 2007)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophrenic
And so am I


----------



## reece89 (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeica that was awsome


----------



## noni (Feb 23, 2007)

love this one http://www.cordite.org.au/archives/000471.html


----------



## noni (Feb 23, 2007)

*erosion*

The crashing sea the land does mock
"You'll bever beat my solid rock
Nor steal the clouds from the sky asunder
No matter how you roar and thunder."

"Nor pluck the branches from my hair
And snatch the ravens that roost there
For you are but a maddened fool
Assured your salty fists will rule!"

But the furious sea had other notions
The shore would bow down to the ocean
And piece by piece she made it true
The rock was taken, the land would rue

The day he dared confront the seas
The land would be brought to his knees.
But for now the earth can poke his fun
While his pebbles are stolen, one by one.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 23, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Don't you like my poems Mel? lol



of course i like ur poems dan, they are lovely.


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 23, 2007)

Like a rose bud
Unfolding it's petals
I saw you blossom 
Into something beautiful.

When you shed a tear
I see a rose dancing
With dew drops
On a winter morning.

Like a rose
You had to wilt and die
But never can i bring myself
To say the word goodbye.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Battered, broken; heart of pain
Left me drowning in scarlet rain
Bring me back to life again;
to continue on his tortuous reign


----------



## BeardyBen (Feb 23, 2007)

She stood on the bridge at midnight
Her lips were all a quiver
and then she coughed
her legs fell off
and floated down the river


----------



## jas468 (Feb 23, 2007)

BeardyBen said:


> She stood on the bridge at midnight
> Her lips were all a quiver
> and then she coughed
> her legs fell off
> and floated down the river



You made me spit coffee all over my screen.


----------



## BeardyBen (Feb 23, 2007)

jas468 said:


> You made me spit coffee all over my screen.


 
HAhahahahaahah


----------



## Bryony (Feb 23, 2007)

BeardyBen said:


> She stood on the bridge at midnight
> Her lips were all a quiver
> and then she coughed
> her legs fell off
> and floated down the river




Wow!
That poem has such power and passion!

Has it derived from personal experience?


----------



## kelly (Feb 23, 2007)

jas468 said:


> You made me spit coffee all over my screen.


 
ahaha me too!
Except I spat water...


----------



## BeardyBen (Feb 23, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Wow!
> That poem has such power and passion!
> 
> Has it derived from personal experience?


 
hahaha  ummm no,..... Im a man and still have both my legs  hahahaha


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 23, 2007)

*keep the poems coming*

Tonight I sit here all alone
With nothing but the blade in my hand
All I ever wanted to do was to understand
Ill forever love you where ever you may be
Tonight is so hard as I just want to leave
The blood flowing out my arm nearly feel justified
I cant go on not after all these lies
This very last word I leave you as I say goodbye
The orchestra of tears poring out my face
I must leave you Bailey I can no longer live
I t wasn’t intended that i survive my accident
My destiny was that I die
God had a purpose that I live so that I may create life
And that you may be born


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh wow rev, dat one's messed me up.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 23, 2007)

*to cheer pythoness up. lol*

I look at the stars and into our destiny
The many lights of tasteful desires
Follow the wrong light and burn in a fire
I sit here looking at the sky
All I can do is to wonder why
Such a beautiful person would come across my way
Why such a perfect person would complete my day
Am I alone or do you feel the same
My feelings for you could not be washed away by the rain
A million question go through my head
The question about things I should perhaps of said
You accept me the way I am
I need not wear a mask when I am talking to you
These feeling I have surely must be true
I will follow you wherever you may be
I would climb the highest mountain or swim the deepest sea
I am not sure what the future will bring
But for the moment I feel as though this is the right thing
Even though some nights may be cold
In my heart I know I have you to hold


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Truely takes my breath away rev, you have the gift.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

ok, this poem is another true story, and came as an epiphony (sp) while in a deep (induced) meditative state. be nice, this one is the inside of me, and the reason i am the resident bleeding heart.





I do not see my heart as round, with portions that must be shared.
How can you love with all your heart, if there's only one with which to care?

I can love with all my heart more than just one friend,
or child or Man or pet or beast, so where then would it end?

Then i had a moment ; one of perfect clarity,
my heart was not round but flat, and stretched to infinity

I saw my heart as a post-it pad, within the shape of love
Each sheet as full of amour as the one above.


with many hearts as equal and separate to it's brother
how can there be not quite enough for all to love each other.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 23, 2007)

beautiful words. I liked that


----------



## cement (Feb 23, 2007)

Eileen Carroll, 
lived in a barrell,
Full to the brim with eels.
i tried to climb in 
with my head full of sin
but couldn't put up with her squeals.

Oh dear, you gotta have fun!!


----------



## BigSven (Feb 23, 2007)

With the exception of spiderman and beardyben that was crap.

Why are these "good" and i use the word 'good' loosly all dark and depressing gees buy some light bulbs or a brain.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Who asked you Sven? this is why i was dubious about poetry here, it's showing your soul and baring your heart, then nastys like you push pins into that and make it seem like nothing.


----------



## BigSven (Feb 23, 2007)

hahahahahaha


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 23, 2007)

go pythoness u tell him
i am really enjoying reading all of the poems
i am unlucky and dont have the talent to right poetry
so i will just sit back and read


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Must just remember, DON'T FEED THE TROLL!!!!!!! Maybe i should write a poem about it eh?


----------



## BigSven (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah she told me alright

She showed her soul and bared her heart!


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

Could someone write a poem involving science or atleast evolution, all this "god" stuff is making me vomit, please balance it out a little, this god cultist stuff is a little too hardcore for a family site OMHO, and the opinion of my mail man!!!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 23, 2007)

here we have a wattle 
and here we have a gum
you can plant them in your garden 
or stick them up your bum


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Troll troll, so full of woe don't cross my bridge of pain
for it is i who live beneth it, and i will eat your brain


----------



## BigSven (Feb 23, 2007)

consequence said:


> here we have a wattle
> and here we have a gum
> you can plant them in your garden
> or stick them up your bum


 
Now this is much better, that takes talent.


----------



## little_angel (Feb 23, 2007)

I lay here thinking and wondering why
You went and stood at another womans side
You tore me apart seeing you there
I just hated watching the people stare
You took her hand and I felt scared
I wanted you here and not over there
I cry in my sleep and over the days I weep
I didn't think you will come back to me
I said my vows and now I am proud
You are here with me and that's the way its ment to be!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

Australis said:


> Could someone write a poem involving science or atleast evolution, all this "god" stuff is making me vomit, please balance it out a little, this god cultist stuff is a little too hardcore for a family site OMHO, and the opinion of my mail man!!!


 

lol @ aust,,,, there was no intention of god stuff in any of my poetry, it's funny that you intereperate like that tho, if it is indeed MY poems that make you vomit, being a polyamorous pagan, tree hugging dirt worshipping tofu eating non -christian, i'd not write anything godly hehehehhahahaha


----------



## -Peter (Feb 23, 2007)

In days of yore we went to sea, 
to loot the Spanish Main
we sail back full of filthy lucre
treasures much wed gain
the crew would party hard 
the captain was no miser
The cabin boys would run and hide
they knew that it was wiser
But the captain was a funny man
though with a sparkling wit
bout midnight you'd hear him yell
bring me another cabin boy cause this ones split


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 23, 2007)

Pythoness i quite like your poems. Please keep posting them as i am sure i am not the only one. Just a small minority have to ruin it.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a morelle
he is a lovely fella
when he sheds his skin
i take him for a swim

when the hubbies mother
has worn out her time here
i take him out of his cage
and watch her disappear


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 23, 2007)

*Pain of this world*

The pain of this world, is coming to an end
All because you wanted to follow a trend
I am not like you I am not the same
I hurt myself to make sure that I am still in the game
Would you cry if I were to leave you behind
I would leave you my body, somewhere easy to find
To take my life to drain my away this pain
The tears are coming and I do no know if I am to blame
Maybe I miss you and was not aloud to say goodbye
I try to forget and move on with my life
I cannot do it, not anymore
You have your demon, keeping score
I feel so lonely, so lonely inside
Please come rescue me, bring all your alibis
I am drowning in an ocean of sorrow
Hurry and come or there might no be a tomorrow
I cannot continue
I must say goodbye
Who will care who will cry
I hang myself sitting down 
I watch my spirit floating around
I set myself as I commit this, finally be free
Or maybe it will be just be me and the blade 
My spirit on his knee’s
God please make me feel welcomed, invite me in please.


----------



## little_angel (Feb 23, 2007)

He is here, He is near
I don't want him to disapear
I lost him twice and that wasn't nice
I need him near so I can tell him my fear


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

Evolution 

When you were a tadpole and I was a fish
In the Paleozoic time,
And side by side on the ebbing tide
We sprawled through the ooze and slime,
Or skittered with many a caudal flip
Through the depths of the Cambrian fen,
My heart was rife with the joy of life,
For I loved you even then.

Mindless we lived and mindless we loved
And mindless at last we died;
And deep in the rift of the Caradoc drift
We slumbered side by side.
The world turned on in the lathe of time,
The hot lands heaved amain,
Till we caught our breath from the womb of death
And crept into light again.

We were amphibians, scaled and tailed,
And drab as a dead man's hand;
We coiled at ease 'neath the dripping trees
Or trailed through the mud and sand.
Croaking and blind, with our three-clawed feet
Writing a language dumb,
With never a spark in the empty dark
To hint at a life to come.

Yet happy we lived and happy we loved,
And happy we died once more;
Our forms were rolled in the clinging mold
Of a Neocomian shore.
The eons came and the eons fled
And the sleep that wrapped us fast
Was riven away in a newer day
And the night of death was past.

Then light and swift through the jungle trees
We swung in our airy flights,
Or breathed in the balms of the fronded palms
In the hush of the moonless nights;
And, oh! what beautiful years were there
When our hearts clung each to each;
When life was filled and our senses thrilled
In the first faint dawn of speech.

Thus life by life and love by love
We passed through the cycles strange,
And breath by breath and death by death
We followed the chain of change.
Till there came a time in the law of life
When over the nursing side
The shadows broke and soul awoke
In a strange, dim dream of God.

I was thewed like an Auruch bull
And tusked like the great cave bear;
And you, my sweet, from head to feet
Were gowned in your glorious hair.
Deep in the gloom of a fireless cave,
When the night fell o'er the plain
And the moon hung red o'er the river bed
We mumbled the bones of the slain.

I flaked a flint to a cutting edge
And shaped it with brutish craft;
I broke a shank from the woodland lank
And fitted it, head and haft;
Then I hid me close to the reedy tarn,
Where the mammoth came to drink;
Through the brawn and bone I drove the stone
And slew him upon the brink.

Loud I howled through the moonlit wastes,
Loud answered our kith and kin;
From west and east to the crimson feast
The clan came tramping in.
O'er joint and gristle and padded hoof
We fought and clawed and tore,
And check by jowl with many a growl
We talked the marvel o'er.

I carved that fight on a reindeer bone
With rude and hairy hand;
I pictured his fall on the cavern wall
That men might understand.
For we lived by blood and the right of might
Ere human laws were drawn,
And the age of sin did not begin
Till our brutal tush were gone.

And that was a million years ago
In a time that no man knows;
Yet here tonight in the mellow light
We sit at Delmonico's.
Your eyes are deep as the Devon springs,
Your hair is dark as jet,
Your years are few, your life is new,
Your soul untried, and yet -

Our trail is on the Kimmeridge clay
And the scarp of the Purbeck flags;
We have left our bones in the Bagshot stones
And deep in the Coralline crags;
Our love is old, our lives are old,
And death shall come amain;
Should it come today, what man may say
We shall not live again?

God wrought our souls from the Tremadoc beds
And furnished them wings to fly;
We sowed our spawn in the world's dim dawn,
And I know that it shall not die,
Though cities have sprung above the graves
Where the crook-bone men make war
And the oxwain creaks o'er the buried caves
Where the mummied mammoths are.

Then as we linger at luncheon here
O'er many a dainty dish,
Let us drink anew to the time when you
Were a tadpole and I was a fish.

-- Langdon Smith


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 23, 2007)

kiwi had a little lamb
its fleece was black as charcoal
and everywhere the lamb went
kiwi was right behind it.
cheers.


----------



## BigSven (Feb 23, 2007)

There was a young man named Enus.......oppps better not say that one


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

have gone sometimes by the gates of Death 
And stood beside the cavern through whose doors 
Enter the voyagers into the unseen. 
From that dread threshold only, gazing back, 
Have eyes in swift illumination seen 
Life utterly revealed, and guessed therein 
What things were vital and what things were vain. 
Know then, like a vast ocean from my feet 
Spreading away into the morning sky, 
I saw unrolled my vanished days, and, lo, 
Oblivion like a morning mist obscured 
Toils, trials, ambitions, agitations, ease, 
And like green isles, sun-kissed, with sweet perfume 
Loading the airs blown back from that dim gulf, 
Gleamed only through the all-involving haze 
The hours when we have loved and been beloved. 


Therefore, sweet friends, as often as by Love 
You rise absorbed into the harmony 
Of planets singing round magnetic suns, 
Let not propriety nor prejudice 
Nor the precepts of jealous age deny 
What Sense so incontestably affirms; 
Cling to the blessed moment and drink deep 
Of the sweet cup it tends, as there alone 
Were that which makes life worth the pain to live. 
What is so fair as lovers in their joy 
That dies in sleep, their sleep that wakes in joy? 
Caressing arms are their light pillows. They 
That like lost stars have wandered hitherto 
Lonesome and lightless through the universe, 
Now glow transfired at Nature's flaming core; 
They are the centre; constellated heaven 
Is the embroidered panoply spread round 
Their bridal, and the music of the spheres 
Rocks them in hushed epithalamium. 


. . . . . 


I know that there are those whose idle tongues 
Blaspheme the beauty of the world that was 
So wondrous and so worshipful to me. 
I call them those that, in the palace where 
Down perfumed halls the Sleeping Beauty lay, 
Wandered without the secret or the key. 
I know that there are those, of gentler heart, 
Broken by grief or by deception bowed, 
Who in some realm beyond the grave conceive 
The bliss they found not here; but, as for me, 
In the soft fibres of the tender flesh 
I saw potentialities of Joy 
Ten thousand lifetimes could not use. Dear Earth, 
In this dark month when deep as morning dew 
On thy maternal breast shall fall the blood 
Of those that were thy loveliest and thy best, 
If it be fate that mine shall mix with theirs, 
Hear this my natural prayer, for, purified 
By that Lethean agony and clad 
In more resplendent powers, I ask nought else 
Than reincarnate to retrace my path, 
Be born again of woman, walk once more 
Through Childhood's fragrant, flowery wonderland 
And, entered in the golden realm of Youth, 
Fare still a pilgrim toward the copious joys 
I savored here yet scarce began to sip; 
Yea, with the comrades that I loved so well 
Resume the banquet we had scarce begun 
When in the street we heard the clarion-call 
And each man sprang to arms -- ay, even myself 
Who loved sweet Youth too truly not to share 
Its pain no less than its delight. If prayers 
Are to be prayed, lo, here is mine! Be this 
My resurrection, this my recompense!


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

Incase you cant tell, im a poem loving troll!!!!!

914 

There is a power whose inspiration fills 
Nature's fair fabric, sun- and star-inwrought, 
Like airy dew ere any drop distils, 
Like perfume in the laden flower, like aught 
Unseen which interfused throughout the whole 
Becomes its quickening pulse and principle and soul. 
Now when, the drift of old desire renewing, 
Warm tides flow northward over valley and field, 
When half-forgotten sound and scent are wooing 
From their deep-chambered recesses long sealed 
Such memories as breathe once more 
Of childhood and the happy hues it wore, 
Now, with a fervor that has never been 
In years gone by, it stirs me to respond, -- 
Not as a force whose fountains are within 
The faculties of the percipient mind, 
Subject with them to darkness and decay, 
But something absolute, something beyond, 
Oft met like tender orbs that seem to peer 
From pale horizons, luminous behind 
Some fringe of tinted cloud at close of day; 
And in this flood of the reviving year, 
When to the loiterer by sylvan streams, 
Deep in those cares that make Youth loveliest, 
Nature in every common aspect seems 
To comment on the burden in his breast -- 
The joys he covets and the dreams he dreams -- 
One then with all beneath the radiant skies 
That laughs with him or sighs, 
It courses through the lilac-scented air, 
A blessing on the fields, a wonder everywhere. 


Spirit of Beauty, whose sweet impulses, 
Flung like the rose of dawn across the sea, 
Alone can flush the exalted consciousness 
With shafts of sensible divinity -- 
Light of the World, essential loveliness: 
Him whom the Muse hath made thy votary 
Not from her paths and gentle precepture 
Shall vulgar ends engage, nor break the spell 
That taught him first to feel thy secret charms 
And o'er the earth, obedient to their lure, 
Their sweet surprise and endless miracle, 
To follow ever with insatiate arms. 
On summer afternoons, 
When from the blue horizon to the shore, 
Casting faint silver pathways like the moon's 
Across the Ocean's glassy, mottled floor, 
Far clouds uprear their gleaming battlements 
Drawn to the crest of some bleak eminence, 
When autumn twilight fades on the sere hill 
And autumn winds are still; 
To watch the East for some emerging sign, 
Wintry Capella or the Pleiades 
Or that great huntsman with the golden gear; 
Ravished in hours like these 
Before thy universal shrine 
To feel the invoked presence hovering near, 
He stands enthusiastic. Star-lit hours 
Spent on the roads of wandering solitude 
Have set their sober impress on his brow, 
And he, with harmonies of wind and wood 
And torrent and the tread of mountain showers, 
Has mingled many a dedicative vow 
That holds him, till thy last delight be known, 
Bound in thy service and in thine alone. 


I, too, among the visionary throng 
Who choose to follow where thy pathway leads, 
Have sold my patrimony for a song, 
And donned the simple, lowly pilgrim's weeds. 
From that first image of beloved walls, 
Deep-bowered in umbrage of ancestral trees, 
Where earliest thy sweet enchantment falls, 
Tingeing a child's fantastic reveries 
With radiance so fair it seems to be 
Of heavens just lost the lingering evidence 
From that first dawn of roseate infancy, 
So long beneath thy tender influence 
My breast has thrilled. As oft for one brief second 
The veil through which those infinite offers beckoned 
Has seemed to tremble, letting through 
Some swift intolerable view 
Of vistas past the sense of mortal seeing, 
So oft, as one whose stricken eyes might see 
In ferny dells the rustic deity, 
I stood, like him, possessed, and all my being, 
Flooded an instant with unwonted light, 
Quivered with cosmic passion; whether then 
On woody pass or glistening mountain-height 
I walked in fellowship with winds and clouds, 
Whether in cities and the throngs of men, 
A curious saunterer through friendly crowds, 
Enamored of the glance in passing eyes, 
Unuttered salutations, mute replies, -- 
In every character where light of thine 
Has shed on earthly things the hue of things divine 
I sought eternal Loveliness, and seeking, 
If ever transport crossed my brow bespeaking 
Such fire as a prophetic heart might feel 
Where simple worship blends in fervent zeal, 
It was the faith that only love of thee 
Needed in human hearts for Earth to see 
Surpassed the vision poets have held dear 
Of joy diffused in most communion here; 
That whomsoe'er thy visitations warmed, 
Lover of thee in all thy rays informed, 
Needed no difficulter discipline 
To seek his right to happiness within 
Than, sensible of Nature's loveliness, 
To yield him to the generous impulses 
By such a sentiment evoked. The thought, 
Bright Spirit, whose illuminings I sought, 
That thou unto thy worshipper might be 
An all-sufficient law, abode with me, 
Importing something more than unsubstantial dreams 
To vigils by lone shores and walks by murmuring streams. 


Youth's flowers like childhood's fade and are forgot. 
Fame twines a tardy crown of yellowing leaves. 
How swift were disillusion, were it not 
That thou art steadfast where all else deceives! 
Solace and Inspiration, Power divine 
That by some mystic sympathy of thine, 
When least it waits and most hath need of thee, 
Can startle the dull spirit suddenly 
With grandeur welled from unsuspected springs, -- 
Long as the light of fulgent evenings, 
When from warm showers the pearly shades disband 
And sunset opens o'er the humid land, 
Shows thy veiled immanence in orient skies, -- 
Long as pale mist and opalescent dyes 
Hung on far isle or vanishing mountain-crest, 
Fields of remote enchantment can suggest 
So sweet to wander in it matters nought, 
They hold no place but in impassioned thought, 
Long as one draught from a clear sky may be 
A scented luxury; 
Be thou my worship, thou my sole desire, 
Thy paths my pilgrimage, my sense a lyre 
Aeolian for thine every breath to stir; 
Oft when her full-blown periods recur, 
To see the birth of day's transparent moon 
Far from cramped walls may fading afternoon 
Find me expectant on some rising lawn; 
Often depressed in dewy grass at dawn, 
Me, from sweet slumber underneath green boughs, 
Ere the stars flee may forest matins rouse, 
Afoot when the great sun in amber floods 
Pours horizontal through the steaming woods 
And windless fumes from early chimneys start 
And many a cock-crow cheers the traveller's heart 
Eager for aught the coming day afford 
In hills untopped and valleys unexplored. 
Give me the white road into the world's ends, 
Lover of roadside hazard, roadside friends, 
Loiterer oft by upland farms to gaze 
On ample prospects, lost in glimmering haze 
At noon, or where down odorous dales twilit, 
Filled with low thundering of the mountain stream, 
Over the plain where blue seas border it 
The torrid coast-towns gleam. 


I have fared too far to turn back now; my breast 
Burns with the lust for splendors unrevealed, 
Stars of midsummer, clouds out of the west, 
Pallid horizons, winds that valley and field 
Laden with joy, be ye my refuge still! 
What though distress and poverty assail! 
Though other voices chide, yours never will. 
The grace of a blue sky can never fail. 
Powers that my childhood with a spell so sweet, 
My youth with visions of such glory nursed, 
Ye have beheld, nor ever seen my feet 
On any venture set, but 'twas the thirst 
For Beauty willed them, yea, whatever be 
The faults I wanted wings to rise above; 
I am cheered yet to think how steadfastly 
I have been loyal to the love of Love!


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

t dusk, when lowlands where dark waters glide 
Robe in gray mist, and through the greening hills 
The hoot-owl calls his mate, and whippoorwills 
Clamor from every copse and orchard-side, 
I watched the red star rising in the East, 
And while his fellows of the flaming sign 
From prisoning daylight more and more released, 
Lift their pale lamps, and, climbing higher, higher, 
Out of their locks the waters of the Line 
Shaking in clouds of phosphorescent fire, 
Rose in the splendor of their curving flight, 
Their dolphin leap across the austral night, 
From windows southward opening on the sea 
What eyes, I wondered, might be watching, too, 
Orbed in some blossom-laden balcony. 
Where, from the garden to the rail above, 
As though a lover's greeting to his love 
Should borrow body and form and hue 
And tower in torrents of floral flame, 
The crimson bougainvillea grew, 
What starlit brow uplifted to the same 
Majestic regress of the summering sky, 
What ultimate thing -- hushed, holy, throned as high 
Above the currents that tarnish and profane 
As silver summits are whose pure repose 
No curious eyes disclose 
Nor any footfalls stain, 
But round their beauty on azure evenings 
Only the oreads go on gauzy wings, 
Only the oreads troop with dance and song 
And airy beings in rainbow mists who throng 
Out of those wonderful worlds that lie afar 
Betwixt the outmost cloud and the nearest star. 


Like the moon, sanguine in the orient night 
Shines the red flower in her beautiful hair. 
Her breasts are distant islands of delight 
Upon a sea where all is soft and fair. 
Those robes that make a silken sheath 
For each lithe attitude that flows beneath, 
Shrouding in scented folds sweet warmths and tumid flowers, 
Call them far clouds that half emerge 
Beyond a sunset ocean's utmost verge, 
Hiding in purple shade and downpour of soft showers 
Enchanted isles by mortal foot untrod, 
And there in humid dells resplendent orchids nod; 
There always from serene horizons blow 
Soul-easing gales and there all spice-trees grow 
That Phoenix robbed to line his fragrant nest 
Each hundred years in Araby the Blest. 


Star of the South that now through orient mist 
At nightfall off Tampico or Belize 
Greetest the sailor rising from those seas 
Where first in me, a fond romanticist, 
The tropic sunset's bloom on cloudy piles 
Cast out industrious cares with dreams of fabulous isles -- 
Thou lamp of the swart lover to his tryst, 
O'er planted acres at the jungle's rim 
Reeking with orange-flower and tuberose, 
Dear to his eyes thy ruddy splendor glows 
Among the palms where beauty waits for him; 
Bliss too thou bringst to our greening North, 
Red scintillant through cherry-blossom rifts, 
Herald of summer-heat, and all the gifts 
And all the joys a summer can bring forth ---- 


Be thou my star, for I have made my aim 
To follow loveliness till autumn-strown 
Sunder the sinews of this flower-like frame 
As rose-leaves sunder when the bud is blown. 
Ay, sooner spirit and sense disintegrate 
Than reconcilement to a common fate 
Strip the enchantment from a world so dressed 
In hues of high romance. I cannot rest 
While aught of beauty in any path untrod 
Swells into bloom and spreads sweet charms abroad 
Unworshipped of my love. I cannot see 
In Life's profusion and passionate brevity 
How hearts enamored of life can strain too much 
In one long tension to hear, to see, to touch. 
Now on each rustling night-wind from the South 
Far music calls; beyond the harbor mouth 
Each outbound argosy with sail unfurled 
May point the path through this fortuitous world 
That holds the heart from its desire. Away! 
Where tinted coast-towns gleam at close of day, 
Where squares are sweet with bells, or shores thick set 
With bloom and bower, with mosque and minaret. 
Blue peaks loom up beyond the coast-plains here, 
White roads wind up the dales and disappear, 
By silvery waters in the plains afar 
Glimmers the inland city like a star, 
With gilded gates and sunny spires ablaze 
And burnished domes half-seen through luminous haze, 
Lo, with what opportunity Earth teems! 
How like a fair its ample beauty seems! 
Fluttering with flags its proud pavilions rise: 
What bright bazaars, what marvelous merchandise, 
Down seething alleys what melodious din, 
What clamor importuning from every booth! 
At Earth's great market where Joy is trafficked in 
Buy while thy purse yet swells with golden Youth!


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

Let me know if this is causing you any degree of brain damage.



o you remember once, in Paris of glad faces, 
The night we wandered off under the third moon's rays 
And, leaving far behind bright streets and busy places, 
Stood where the Seine flowed down between its quiet quais? 


The city's voice was hushed; the placid, lustrous waters 
Mirrored the walls across where orange windows burned. 
Out of the starry south provoking rumors brought us 
Far promise of the spring already northward turned. 


And breast drew near to breast, and round its soft desire 
My arm uncertain stole and clung there unrepelled. 
I thought that nevermore my heart would hover nigher 
To the last flower of bliss that Nature's garden held. 


There, in your beauty's sweet abandonment to pleasure, 
The mute, half-open lips and tender, wondering eyes, 
I saw embodied first smile back on me the treasure 
Long sought across the seas and back of summer skies. 


Dear face, when courted Death shall claim my limbs and find them 
Laid in some desert place, alone or where the tides 
Of war's tumultuous waves on the wet sands behind them 
Leave rifts of gasping life when their red flood subsides, 


Out of the past's remote delirious abysses 
Shine forth once more as then you shone, -- beloved head, 
Laid back in ecstasy between our blinding kisses, 
Transfigured with the bliss of being so coveted. 


And my sick arms will part, and though hot fever sear it, 
My mouth will curve again with the old, tender flame. 
And darkness will come down, still finding in my spirit 
The dream of your brief love, and on my lips your name. 

II 


You loved me on that moonlit night long since. 
You were my queen and I the charming prince 
Elected from a world of mortal men. 
You loved me once. . . . What pity was it, then, 
You loved not Love. . . . Deep in the emerald west, 
Like a returning caravel caressed 
By breezes that load all the ambient airs 
With clinging fragrance of the bales it bears 
From harbors where the caravans come down, 
I see over the roof-tops of the town 
The new moon back again, but shall not see 
The joy that once it had in store for me, 
Nor know again the voice upon the stair, 
The little studio in the candle-glare, 
And all that makes in word and touch and glance 
The bliss of the first nights of a romance 
When will to love and be beloved casts out 
The want to question or the will to doubt. 
You loved me once. . . . Under the western seas 
The pale moon settles and the Pleiades. 
The firelight sinks; outside the night-winds moan -- 
The hour advances, and I sleep alone.* 


III 


Farewell, dear heart, enough of vain despairing! 
If I have erred I plead but one excuse -- 
The jewel were a lesser joy in wearing 
That cost a lesser agony to lose. 


I had not bid for beautifuller hours 
Had I not found the door so near unsealed, 
Nor hoped, had you not filled my arms with flowers, 
For that one flower that bloomed too far afield. 


If I have wept, it was because, forsaken, 
I felt perhaps more poignantly than some 
The blank eternity from which we waken 
And all the blank eternity to come. 


And I betrayed how sweet a thing and tender 
(In the regret with which my lip was curled) 
Seemed in its tragic, momentary splendor 
My transit through the beauty of the world.


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

This one is super!!! of course not mine either, but a good one 

Full Circle


I know how you feel
about falling in love now
You did what I did
put your heart in the person's hands
You thought you wouldn't get hurt
but your love shattered to pieces
I did the same thing
but he not only shattered my love, he ripped my heart out and stomped on it
You think about him
wondering if the one you loved is thinking about you
Every time you hear your song
your heart beats faster and you break down and cry
You try to see others
but you keep comparing them to the one you loved
Remembering the times you had together 
hoping that he'll come back to you
But you know the truth
he won't and deep down you don't want him to
You wonder where you did wrong
thinking you could fix it
You still love him
but you hate him for making you love him
Soon your heart hardens against him
hating him for what he did to you
If only you could rip his heart out
make him feel how you feel
Have him think about you
break down and cry when your song comes on
As time goes on
you feel nothing, but friendship towards him
You've got yourself
a better guy that you love with all your heart
You run into the guy who made you feel the way you did
you don't feel the hurt, butterflies, or hate
You go your own separate ways
your heart has come full circle. 

Stacey Gibbs


----------



## BigSven (Feb 23, 2007)

Beat that one all you wanna bes lmao Australis


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Sven!

Im pretty proud of my collection of other peoples poems!!!


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

I had to dig deep into the darkest corners of my hard drive for this pure GEM!!!!!!!

Trolls seem to be the flavour of the month, so here for your reading pleasure, is a poem someone else wrote!

Trolls
...with thanks to Tolkein

Deep in gloomy dens of stone
live the creatures men call trolls--
(though what they call themselves
it seems no one ever knows)


Creeping forth to prowl at night
They scowl and growl and give great fright
To unwary pilgrims whose last sight
is of gruesome trolls in firelight...


And never more is pilgrim seen
on wooded paths `neath evergreen
for all that's left are some bones
mixed amongst the trash and stones
in troll's dank cave beneath stony knolls...


So beware, my friend, if you must go
on dreary paths through haunted dale
for lurking in their gloomy dens
trolls want you for their dinner-pail...


But not in day will trolls come out
and go creeping round about
(to eat you whole, without a doubt!)
and pick their teeth with your bones;


For sunlight turns them into stones,
forever into cold grey stones...


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

One thing missing from my extensive collection of others poems, is yours! so quicky write one, and ill be happy to collect it from you !!!!

Thanks for your time!!

And get your creative jucies flowing!!


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

You should have them completely moved now Australis...maybe even crying!


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, crying in one form or another is always a treat, perhaps ive moved a few people, maybe even inspired some to collect others poems, its become such a fantastic passion for me, ive had to re-think my entire life.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

The scarlet, i see nothing but it's black pain
it drips it's rage into my brain
do it turn it in and cut right through
or turn it out and into you


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Food for thought really isnt it????


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

Mate this thread changed my life.

I know theres nothing like reading poems on a reptile forum.....again i'm using some owrds loosly....like 'reptile forum'


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

*questions*

I will end it any way
I really don’t a preference anymore
This moment seems so crucial
It doesn’t matter anymore
The tide is changing and I think that I will go with the flow for a little longer
I drift in my room and wait
Wait for what I do not know
These questions I want to ask you but now is not the time
I have lost control as I surrender my life to you
I am drowning in the tears shed by me
Will somebody come rescue me before it is too late
I carry the burden of many but my baggage is light
I slowly discover that the answers that I look for are in my head
There is so much left for me to understand


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

pythoness said:


> The scarlet, i see nothing but it's black pain
> it drips it's rage into my brain
> do it turn it in and cut right through
> or turn it out and into you


 
Ouch!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> Yes, crying in one form or another is always a treat, perhaps ive moved a few people, maybe even inspired some to collect others poems, its become such a fantastic passion for me, ive had to re-think my entire life.


Beautiful Aust, very nice collection of poems, some even almost made me cry hehehe, Tolkein gets me evry time *snif*


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

Well don't come crawling back to me
if you do i'll have to literaly 
sell your stuff, your bed, your clothes and even your sonic youth CDs
And those stupid little boxes that you keep your jewelry in
I might send jehovahs witnesses round to your house and tell them that you want to save me
i might tell that you always wonder what it's like to a christian
But then i might come round and kill all your pets and leave them under the stair case 
you might wonder what the smell is but you would not find them for weeks
So maybe it would be in your best interest to eff right off and leave us alone
maybe even move to another city that would be better.


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

The above words are from the great men at frenzal romb poetry


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

* 
for someone special

I see your face, as if from a distance, but below deaths sweet shroud, i move to help it keep you warm and feel you stir inside, 
hardly there your one last breath, you share it's dank with me, and i see you gently on your way with dreams of deaths sweet blade, breath, gone i kiss the death upon your Lips and feel her cold hard hands around your neck and take your pain and give it unto me
*


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

*my fate*

My fate is not clear
I once had a dream
That shattered before my very eyes
How did this come to pass
Why am I left this way
The uncertainty overwhelms me
Life is not the way it seems
My heart is aching
I am hurting so bad
Hurting because of these circumstances
The prodigy of my surroundings
Awaits for the clearer moment 
I admit I was wrong to have believed what I believed in
I must keep my head up high to face each day
This is the most sincere moment
I am still breathing I guess
I should not be here right now
I should be dead
I do not understand why I am alive
I guess that there is a purpose
Succumb to your fear, make them obey
This obscure life once thought was not for me
Will one day reveal itself to me
The convenience is no longer relevant to this situation
I will fight hard all the way
I believe there is now another way
The future is unclear
But despite it all I have won


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

Some more owrds from the frenzal boys

I would take a cricket bat to a jewelry store
thats if i had a spine and it was within the law
i would give you the key to the whole shopping mall
i would take a cash machine and run down the street
thats if i had some muscles and was quick o my feet
but im afraid it the fact that im inheritly weak.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

*Are you there, i can't see,
it's so dark in here
I came for you, i feel your pain
i came to take it away.
i will reach for you, but it's so dark
i hear you breathing, am i close?
can you help me find you?
i will take your pain and bring sweet death, 
for i am the winter reaper
*


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

These poems are great guys. I am loving reading all this artwork. Keep posting guys


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

Darksom night and darksom law
the tale is told in the shade of the torr
of how a young mans soul shall bare the mark
of a king stags horn and the ravens heart.

The old horned one said, deep and slow.
'give unto me the life you owe'
and the brave young man who flee's so fast
will deliver his heart to the king at last.

and she cries
where is the raven so white and so fair
with the feathers of death in her shadowy hair
oh where oh where has that maiden gone
who's gift to me is her beating heart.


The challenge you fear is only death
and the secret that waits in your dying breath
so heal to the raven, have no fear
she is the dark maid, she is the seer.

the spiraldance


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 24, 2007)

I have one two:shock: 
you two have two:shock: 
some one have two two:shock: 
we all two have one two:shock: 
do you have one two:shock: 

erm.:? 

(Donkys................... 9 large donkys!! )




The end.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> I have one two:shock:
> you two have two:shock:
> some one have two two:shock:
> we all two have one two:shock:
> ...



And the winner goes to ........................ TROUSA ................................ YAY ...................... LOL


----------



## Recharge (Feb 24, 2007)

hmmm this one just popped into my head tonite, first thing I've written in years 

I had a dream, of a star filled sky
The heavens rained down as I pushed my fears aside
Though my spirit was low, still I pushed on
I have a goal, I will not be undone
I seek the one, whom I am meant to be
Through torrents of tears and shining sun beams
The fight is unending, there's no finish line
But still I push on, the prize will be mine
Though I am distracted by life as I go
The path I still find, when the winds once again blow
The signs are there for all too see, one just has to look past the greed and the gleam
Nothing really matters but there a point it it all
We can't know it, but we follow the call.


----------



## Bundy5 (Feb 24, 2007)

WHY DO WE HAVE TO FEEL LIKE THIS
WHY DO WE HAVE TO CRY
WHY ARE OUR HEADS ALL MESSED UP
WHY DO I WANT TO DIE
WHY DOES IT COME AND GET US
WHY DOES IT COME AT ALL
AND WHERE DOES IT GO WHEN WE FEEL OK
AND OUR LIFE JUST LIKES TO FLOW
DOES IT HIDE IN THAT LITTLE BLACK CLOUD
THAT LINGERS ABOVE MY EYES
OR DOES IT GO TO OUR FEET AND FESTER IN THERE
WHICH IS WHY THEY ARE ALWAYS SO COLD AND DRY
WHY IS THERE NOWHERE TO GO IN OUR DEEPEST,
DARKEST HOURS
SOMEONE TO JUST SIT WITH AND CRY AND STARE AT THE FLOWERS
IF ONLY WE COULD SEE INTO THE FUTURE
TO WATCH THE MONSTER PROGRESS
AND MAYBE WHEN WE SEE HIM COMING
WE COULD STOP HIM BEFORE WE FALL IN DISTRESS
IT’S SO DARK AND COLD IN THIS SAD WORLD
BUT THERE IS A LIGHT I KNOW
I’VE BEEN THERE AND SEEN IT AND ENJOYED MYSELF
BUT WHERE IT IS NOW, I DON’T KNOW
I WISH FOR ONE DAY IT WOULD JUST GO AWAY
SO I CAN PUT MY FEET BACK DOWN
I’M SICK OF LIVING IN THIS LIMBO LAND
WHERE I’M EITHER A FOOL OR A CLOWN
I’M HOPING THAT SOON ONE DAY
THIS WILL ALL SETTLE DOWN
AND WHEN I LAUGH AT SOMETHING FUNNY
IT DOESN’T INSTANTLY TURN INTO A FROWN
THAT’S WHAT I WANT, TO KEEP THAT SMILE
AND FOR THE CLOUD TO DISSIPATE
TO WALK AGAIN WITH MY HEAD HELD HIGH AND TO ONCE AGAIN
SEE THE BEAUTIFUL DAY


Thats a bi-polar poem. lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

Bandy5 That is a sad poem but i really like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, this thread just wouldnt be complete with out a Poem about DNA, from my vault.

DNA

The real color is under the skin:
deep within the cells
the brightest primaries whirl and collide
off experience,
moving ceaselessly
in continuous orbit,
their predefined pathways
clear and inviting.
"This time,
do something just a little bit different.
Tell us a new story."


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

A nice Bio Poem always a treat.

Two cells of E. coli were wandering slowly
Down the gastrointestinal tract.
An F+ was he, an F- was she,
And their membranes were bound to attract.

Now the dainty F- was born in a sinus
Where her members did seldom trespass,
But the brawnt F+ was spawned in some pus,
And produced both acid and gas.

A kiss he had stolen, down deep in the colon;
"Don't touch me", she said, "or I'll scream!
I have no protection, and an F+ infection
Would spoil my maidenly dream."

So the poor lonely fella withdrew his flagella
And worshipped her from afar;
"At least", he said, "wait, till I can mutate
And come back an HFR."


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

The Planting

Look closely at the soundless 
mobs of bees drifting among the marigolds.
Their pollen sacs are swollen, 
heavy with the male seed that sighs 
between a yellow bed
and the shadow of an ovum's room. 

Notice my trowel too, 
how I entrust its business end with the soil. 
This is the easy part, 
the earth coolly tender from last night's rain.
Its skin peeled back, 
the ground yawns and stretches, 

its feelers ticking faintly, tasting sun.
I crouch like a microscope, hovering
over the hole to watch the insects watching me.
I should have made a clank, intrusion
of clutch and gear, all the mental levers working limbs, 
eye blink, and the harsh ploughing of the jaw.

But I have no voice for this, 
and framed in a blinding sun these telescoping arms 
must orbit unfathomed (their intentions 
masked by silver mirrors reflecting clouds) 
while tense plates of muscles 
shift and compel my tectonic grip

to rock with a slow, elemental motion.
Then, as I spoon phosphate and lime,
ants scurry about their shattered room, 
specks in Brownian motion 
scattered, nonplussed,
and protesting with the clay.

Imagine my obsession 
as I mate earth with roots green-tipped 
and tumid with life, their cogwheels 
straining to lock teeth inside the ancient place 
(near my feet) 
which I have prepared.

Water rushing down the sluice
disappears as each cell greedily fills its cask.
The plant is full of sweet wine drained 
from a table held atilt, a greenhouse drunk
that thinks he's the only game in town
as he unpacks his limbs.

A stranger to these parts,
he quickly branches into my brain
where cardinals pluck the fruit from pedicels,
where plumes of inflorescence 
are ravished in shadows of the old woods
which recede,

and where trembles of dispute 
tighten the metaphysical throat through which I breathe,
alternately stripping or quickening my confidence 
in a world, grounded in weeds, 
that watches a plant flex its muscles
but speaks in the inaudible voice I am trying to explain.

All alone in their hive, 
Cyprian queens and domestic drones 
make sterile love. And there is no cure
as flowers chaste and drawstring tight against the bee's 
stingless probe are turning from the garden 
that is spading over and over.

Daniel E. Wexler


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

DNA|AND ?

this, the first, the place to start
feeling tones of alchemy's art
in the memory of the cells
is the key
multi-dimensional, infinite, free
that which leads to immortality
pulsing modulation resonates within
to the heart of the matter
is where we begin

in this, the second
we enter into the depths profound
through waveforms of evolving sound
energetic seals dissolve
light quotient's creativity unbound
electrons expanding orbits revolve
in freedoms dance again
in the full spectrum of the transmission we send
all together, more than the sum of each alone
a calling and a journey home 

in this, the third
an energetic balance made,
communication and communion beyond words
a bridge links gaia, human, alien and the divine
a common ground beyond space and time
for, in truth, all emanate from same
different aspects of the game
lines of probability converge
past, present and future merge
in the point of power
the nexus of the now
synchronicities and infinite possibilities emerge

in this, the fourth
a vision of rebirth
descending into the element of earth
our path of intent leads underground
to hidden treasures revealed in sound
in these dark caverns formed in tears
of many lives and many years
we face our deepest doubts and fears
the way transformed in love's delight
dispells the pall of illusion's night


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 24, 2007)

One night when travelling sheep, my companions lay asleep
There was not a star illuminate the sky
I was dreaming I suppose, for my eyes were partly closed
When a very strange procession passed me by
First there came a kangaroo with a swag of blankets blue
And the dingo ran beside him as his mate
They were travelling mighty fast but they shouted as they passed
We'll have to jog along, it's getting late

The pelican and the crane they came in from off the plain
To amuse the company with a Highland fling
The dear old bandicoot played a tune upon his flute
And the native bears sat round him in the ring
The drongo and the crow sang us songs of long ago
And the frilled necked lizard
listened with a smile
The emu standing near with his claw up to his ear
Said, Funniest thing I've heard for quite a while

The frogs from out the swamp where the atmosphere is damp
Came bounding in and sat upon the stones
They each unrolled their swags and produced from little bags
The violin, the banjo and the bones
The goanna and the snake and the adder wide awake
With an alligator danced The Soldier's Joy
In the spreading silky oak the jackass cracked a joke
And the magpie sang The Wild Colonial Boy

Some brolgas darted out from the tea-tree all about
And performed a set of lancers very well
The parrot green and blue gave the orchestra its cue
To strike up The Old Log Cabin in the Dell
I was dreaming I suppose, for these entertaining shows
But it never crossed my mind I was asleep
Till the boss beneath the cart woke me up with such a start
Yelling, Prithee me, where the hell are all the sheep

by Rossavielle


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

I wrapped my electromagnetic theory
around your gravity, and we made
strings....oh Einstein where are you
can you hear my relativity sing
when the man who uses quantam
rubs against your relativity, don't
be uspset if my neutrons want activity
looking for a single theory to govern 
everything, Here come the strings
no wonder my heart takes wing
when I hear of parallel universe
with eleven dimensions, oh Newton
go wake Einstein, but don't give him a fig quantam mechanics of space small and jittery will shake your quiet orderly laws of relativity dear L. Susskind take your strings away, before they turn to angels wings cause here come the messenger particles threatening to create the "standard model" Strings are back to unify really,do or die so here we have Einsteins relativity at odds with Quantam Mechanics, and Strings comes along to unify the two, but it can't be proved after all is said and done, God can't be moved this scientific turkey is best when you baste, how good of God to let science have a taste...;-)


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Great Poem Isk, nice find~~~~!!!!!!

Anyone else want to share some poems written by someone else about science?


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> Great Poem Isk, nice find~~~~!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else want to share some poems written by someone else about science?



We used to sing it at school when we were kids.

IsK


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 24, 2007)

BigSven said:


> Mate this thread changed my life.
> 
> I know theres nothing like reading poems on a reptile forum.....again i'm using some owrds loosly....like 'reptile forum'


BigSven in case you hadn't noticed this part of the forum is called chit chat for the simple reason that we can talk about any ------- thing we like. cheers


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

FIRSTLY australis -- there not poems, there frigign novels lol and everyone else... i have never been so depressed in all my life your all emos lol where the happy poems about rainbows lol instead its failed love and slitting wrists... id prefer to hear about god


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

You’ve heard the tale of Robin Hood 
And how he did the poor folk good,
There’s more to this famous story 
Of Sherwood Forests’ pride and glory,

At night when all the robbing was done 
The robbing was done the merry men would have some fun
In fact it would be fair to say, 
Those Merry men were rather gay!

**OK, I'd better stop there...if ya want the rest, PM me!


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> FIRSTLY australis -- there not poems, there frigign novels lol and everyone else... i have never been so depressed in all my life your all emos lol where the happy poems about rainbows lol instead its failed love and slitting wrists... id prefer to hear about god



hahahahah, i dont think i had posted too many emo style ones, did you read the oones on DNA?

Good old science poems, education not wrist cutters...lol


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

no i said yours are novels and the rest are emo lol


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> where the happy poems about rainbows



For you Stary......

*If I could*

If I could catch a rainbow
I would do it just for you,
And share with you its beauty
On the days you're feeling blue

If I could build a mountain
You could call your very own,
A place to find serenity,
A place to be alone

If I could take your troubles
I would toss them in the sea,
But all these things I'm finding
Are impossible for me

I cannot build a mountain,
Or catch a rainbow fair,
But let me be what I know best,
A friend who will always be there

Curtis Griffiths


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 24, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> For you Stary......
> 
> *If I could*
> 
> ...


 
Nice poem Isk67 did u write it.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 24, 2007)

krissy78 said:


> Nice poem Isk67 did u write it.



Tis signed by Curtis Griffiths. Not IsK 

IsK


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

lol thats probs a good indication that its not his own but awsome none the less...we could all learn a few things from ol' isky here... much appreciated lol


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

So now little man you’ve grown tired of grass, 
Acid, cocaine and hash
And someone pretending that he is your friend 
Said I’ll introduce you to Miss Heroine

Well honey before you start fooling with me,
Just let me inform you of how it will be
For I will seduce you and make you my slave
I’ve sent men much stronger than you to their grave

You think you could never become a disgrace,
And end up addicted to poppy seed waste,
So you’ll start inhaling me one afternoon
And you’ll take me into your arms very soon

Then once I have entered deep down in your veins
The cravings will drive you nearly insane
You’ll need lots of money as you have been told 
Because baby, I’m more expensive than gold

You’ll swindle your mother and just for a buck
You’ll turn into something vile and corrupt
You'll mug and you'll steal for my narcotic charms,
and feel content only when I'm in your arms.

The day you realise the monster you’ve grown,
You’ll solemnly swear to leave me alone
But if you think you’ve got that mystical knack
Then baby, just try getting me off your back!

The vomit, the cramps, your gut tied in knots,
Your jangling nerves screaming “just one more shot”
The hot chills the cold sweats the withdrawal pains,
Can only be eased by my little white grains.

There's no other way, there's no need to look, 
For deep down inside you know you are hooked.
You'll desperately run to the pushers and then,
You’ll welcome into your arms once again.

So now you return…just as I foretold
I know that you’ll give me your body and soul
You’ll give me your morals, your conscience, your heart
And now you are mine…until death us do part.

Author unknown


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 24, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Tis signed by Curtis Griffiths. Not IsK
> 
> IsK


yeah i guess your right i missed that part


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow that Poem is great. Thanks for that


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 24, 2007)

I have stayed out of this thread untill now,

Dame Jacuie, that was awsome and very close to home for alot of people and there familys

Thankyou

Donk


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> I have stayed out of this thread untill now,
> 
> Dame Jacuie, that was awsome and very close to home for alot of people and there familys
> 
> ...



Yeah, its powerful. 

I learnt that poem when I was in year 7 and it's always just stuck in my head.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

good one Dame Jacquie


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> good one Dame Jacquie



I aim to please


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

DameJacquie said:


> I aim to please


 
i bet you do


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> i bet you do



LMAO :lol:


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

krissy78 said:


> BigSven in case you hadn't noticed this part of the forum is called chit chat for the simple reason that we can talk about any ------- thing we like. cheers


 

Exactly so i can say whatever i feel like as well 

Keep the poems coming i can't wait


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Dream Of Me 
by Sven 
"Dream of me", she said as she hung up the phone
"Dream only of me my love, and me alone"
And later that night, when his body hit the bed,
Visions of her beauty danced through his head

His first dream of her was in Paris, along the Champs Elyesses
Dancing with the night, playing hide-and-seek with the day
The beauty of her face reflected in his eyes
Never before had he felt so happy, never before had he felt so alive

His next dream of her was paradise, it looked like Belize
There they drank Pina Coladas and lived a life of ease
The beauty of her body reflected in the sun
It was then that he knew in his heart that she was the only one

His last dream of her was the best of the three
It was a vision of the one thing that he hoped someday would be
The warmth of her body next to him, reflected in candlelight
He longed for it to be like this, each and every night

He rose from his dream in the middle of the night
Stretching out his arms and rubbing the sleep from his sight
And as he moved slowly from his bed
He stopped, and noticed on his chest, her head


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Nuffin Nuffin Nuffin
Nuffin nuffin nuffin
Rhymes with muffin
But nuffin nuffin nuffin
Rhymes with 'orange'
Could it be
That a cup of tea
Is not as good with an orange
As a muffin?
(Karolina)
The Nose and The Eye
The nose and the eye
I don't know why
But the nose and the eye
Goodbye
(Seany)

Epson Pen
A man and his Epson pen
Always carried near to his heart
Like Barbie and Ken
They will never be apart
(Karolina)

Art
Inspiration:-
I have none left
It's all gone
Gone
Gone
Gone
(Seany)

A hook in the ceiling
A hook in the ceiling
Did I spell 'ceiling' right?
Don't know if people will understand
Who cares anyway?
(Karolina)


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Goblin Market - Christina Rossetti 


Morning and evening
Maids heard the goblins cry:
"Come buy our orchard fruits,
Come buy, come buy:
Apples and quinces,
Lemons and oranges,
Plump unpecked cherries-
Melons and raspberries,
Bloom-down-cheeked peaches,
Swart-headed mulberries,
Wild free-born cranberries,
Crab-apples, dewberries,
Pine-apples, blackberries,
Apricots, strawberries--
All ripe together
In summer weather--
Morns that pass by,
Fair eves that fly;
Come buy, come buy;
Our grapes fresh from the vine,
Pomegranates full and fine,
Dates and sharp bullaces,
Rare pears and greengages,
Damsons and bilberries,
Taste them and try:
Currants and gooseberries,
Bright-fire-like barberries,
Figs to fill your mouth,
Citrons from the South,
Sweet to tongue and sound to eye,
Come buy, come buy." 

Evening by evening
Among the brookside rushes,
Laura bowed her head to hear,
Lizzie veiled her blushes:
Crouching close together
In the cooling weather,
With clasping arms and cautioning lips,
With tingling cheeks and finger-tips.
"Lie close," Laura said,
Pricking up her golden head:
We must not look at goblin men,
We must not buy their fruits:
Who knows upon what soil they fed
Their hungry thirsty roots?"
"Come buy," call the goblins
Hobbling down the glen.
"O! cried Lizzie, Laura, Laura,
You should not peep at goblin men."
Lizzie covered up her eyes
Covered close lest they should look;
Laura reared her glossy head,
And whispered like the restless brook:
"Look, Lizzie, look, Lizzie,
Down the glen tramp little men.
One hauls a basket,
One bears a plate,
One lugs a golden dish
Of many pounds' weight.
How fair the vine must grow
Whose grapes are so luscious;
How warm the wind must blow
Through those fruit bushes."
"No," said Lizzie, "no, no, no;
Their offers should not charm us,
Their evil gifts would harm us."
She thrust a dimpled finger
In each ear, shut eyes and ran:
Curious Laura chose to linger
Wondering at each merchant man.
One had a cat's face,
One whisked a tail,
One tramped at a rat's pace,
One crawled like a snail,
One like a wombat prowled obtuse and furry,
One like a ratel tumbled hurry-scurry.
Lizzie heard a voice like voice of doves
Cooing all together:
They sounded kind and full of loves
In the pleasant weather. 

Laura stretched her gleaming neck
Like a rush-imbedded swan,
Like a lily from the beck,
Like a moonlit poplar branch,
Like a vessel at the launch
When its last restraint is gone. 

Backwards up the mossy glen
Turned and trooped the goblin men,
With their shrill repeated cry,
"Come buy, come buy."
When they reached where Laura was
They stood stock still upon the moss,
Leering at each other,
Brother with queer brother;
Signalling each other,
Brother with sly brother.
One set his basket down,
One reared his plate;
One began to weave a crown
Of tendrils, leaves, and rough nuts brown
(Men sell not such in any town);
One heaved the golden weight
Of dish and fruit to offer her:
"Come buy, come buy," was still their cry.
Laura stared but did not stir,
Longed but had no money:
The whisk-tailed merchant bade her taste
In tones as smooth as honey,
The cat-faced purr'd,
The rat-paced spoke a word
Of welcome, and the snail-paced even was heard;
One parrot-voiced and jolly
Cried "Pretty Goblin" still for "Pretty Polly";
One whistled like a bird. 

But sweet-tooth Laura spoke in haste:
"Good folk, I have no coin;
To take were to purloin:
I have no copper in my purse,
I have no silver either,
And all my gold is on the furze
That shakes in windy weather
Above the rusty heather."
"You have much gold upon your head,"
They answered altogether:
"Buy from us with a golden curl."
She clipped a precious golden lock,
She dropped a tear more rare than pearl,
Then sucked their fruit globes fair or red:
Sweeter than honey from the rock,
Stronger than man-rejoicing wine,
Clearer than water flowed that juice;
She never tasted such before,
How should it cloy with length of use?
She sucked and sucked and sucked the more
Fruits which that unknown orchard bore,
She sucked until her lips were sore;
Then flung the emptied rinds away,
But gathered up one kernel stone,
And knew not was it night or day
As she turned home alone. 

Lizzie met her at the gate
Full of wise upbraidings:
"Dear, you should not stay so late,
Twilight is not good for maidens;
Should not loiter in the glen
In the haunts of goblin men.
Do you not remember Jeanie,
How she met them in the moonlight,
Took their gifts both choice and many,
Ate their fruits and wore their flowers
Plucked from bowers
Where summer ripens at all hours?
But ever in the moonlight
She pined and pined away;
Sought them by night and day,
Found them no more, but dwindled and grew gray;
Then fell with the first snow,
While to this day no grass will grow
Where she lies low:
I planted daisies there a year ago
That never blow.
You should not loiter so."
"Nay hush," said Laura.
"Nay hush, my sister:
I ate and ate my fill,
Yet my mouth waters still;
To-morrow night I will
Buy more," and kissed her.
"Have done with sorrow;
I'll bring you plums to-morrow
Fresh on their mother twigs,
Cherries worth getting;
You cannot think what figs
My teeth have met in,
What melons, icy-cold
Piled on a dish of gold
Too huge for me to hold,
What peaches with a velvet nap,
Pellucid grapes without one seed:
Odorous indeed must be the mead
Whereon they grow, and pure the wave they drink,
With lilies at the brink,
And sugar-sweet their sap." 

Golden head by golden head,
Like two pigeons in one nest
Folded in each other's wings,
They lay down, in their curtained bed:
Like two blossoms on one stem,
Like two flakes of new-fallen snow,
Like two wands of ivory
Tipped with gold for awful kings.
Moon and stars beamed in at them,
Wind sang to them lullaby,
Lumbering owls forbore to fly,
Not a bat flapped to and fro
Round their rest:
Cheek to cheek and breast to breast
Locked together in one nest. 

Early in the morning
When the first cock crowed his warning,
Neat like bees, as sweet and busy,
Laura rose with Lizzie:
Fetched in honey, milked the cows,
Aired and set to rights the house,
Kneaded cakes of whitest wheat,
Cakes for dainty mouths to eat,
Next churned butter, whipped up cream,
Fed their poultry, sat and sewed;
Talked as modest maidens should
Lizzie with an open heart,
Laura in an absent dream,
One content, one sick in part;
One warbling for the mere bright day's delight,
One longing for the night. 

At length slow evening came--
They went with pitchers to the reedy brook;
Lizzie most placid in her look,
Laura most like a leaping flame.
They drew the gurgling water from its deep
Lizzie plucked purple and rich golden flags,
Then turning homeward said: "The sunset flushes
Those furthest loftiest crags;
Come, Laura, not another maiden lags,
No wilful squirrel wags,
The beasts and birds are fast asleep."
But Laura loitered still among the rushes
And said the bank was steep. 

And said the hour was early still,
The dew not fallen, the wind not chill:
Listening ever, but not catching
The customary cry,
"Come buy, come buy,"
With its iterated jingle
Of sugar-baited words:
Not for all her watching
Once discerning even one goblin
Racing, whisking, tumbling, hobbling;
Let alone the herds
That used to tramp along the glen,
In groups or single,
Of brisk fruit-merchant men. 

Till Lizzie urged, "O Laura, come,
I hear the fruit-call, but I dare not look:
You should not loiter longer at this brook:
Come with me home.
The stars rise, the moon bends her arc,
Each glow-worm winks her spark,
Let us get home before the night grows dark;
For clouds may gather even
Though this is summer weather,
Put out the lights and drench us through;
Then if we lost our way what should we do?" 

Laura turned cold as stone
To find her sister heard that cry alone,
That goblin cry,
"Come buy our fruits, come buy."
Must she then buy no more such dainty fruit?
Must she no more such succous pasture find,
Gone deaf and blind?
Her tree of life drooped from the root:
She said not one word in her heart's sore ache;
But peering thro' the dimness, naught discerning,
Trudged home, her pitcher dripping all the way;
So crept to bed, and lay
Silent 'til Lizzie slept;
Then sat up in a passionate yearning,
And gnashed her teeth for balked desire, and wept
As if her heart would break. 

Day after day, night after night,
Laura kept watch in vain,
In sullen silence of exceeding pain.
She never caught again the goblin cry:
"Come buy, come buy,"
She never spied the goblin men
Hawking their fruits along the glen:
But when the noon waxed bright
Her hair grew thin and gray;
She dwindled, as the fair full moon doth turn
To swift decay, and burn
Her fire away. 

One day remembering her kernel-stone
She set it by a wall that faced the south;
Dewed it with tears, hoped for a root,
Watched for a waxing shoot,
But there came none;
It never saw the sun,
It never felt the trickling moisture run:
While with sunk eyes and faded mouth
She dreamed of melons, as a traveller sees
False waves in desert drouth
With shade of leaf-crowned trees,
And burns the thirstier in the sandful breeze. 

She no more swept the house,
Tended the fowls or cows,
Fetched honey, kneaded cakes of wheat,
Brought water from the brook:
But sat down listless in the chimney-nook
And would not eat. 

Tender Lizzie could not bear
To watch her sister's cankerous care,
Yet not to share.
She night and morning
Caught the goblins' cry:
"Come buy our orchard fruits,
Come buy, come buy."
Beside the brook, along the glen
She heard the tramp of goblin men,
The voice and stir
Poor Laura could not hear;
Longed to buy fruit to comfort her,
But feared to pay too dear, 

She thought of Jeanie in her grave,
Who should have been a bride;
But who for joys brides hope to have
Fell sick and died
In her gay prime,
In earliest winter-time,
With the first glazing rime,
With the first snow-fall of crisp winter-time. 

Till Laura, dwindling,
Seemed knocking at Death's door:
Then Lizzie weighed no more
Better and worse,
But put a silver penny in her purse,
Kissed Laura, crossed the heath with clumps of furze
At twilight, halted by the brook,
And for the first time in her life
Began to listen and look. 

Laughed every goblin
When they spied her peeping:
Came towards her hobbling,
Flying, running, leaping,
Puffing and blowing,
Chuckling, clapping, crowing,
Clucking and gobbling,
Mopping and mowing,
Full of airs and graces,
Pulling wry faces,
Demure grimaces,
Cat-like and rat-like,
Ratel and wombat-like,
Snail-paced in a hurry,
Parrot-voiced and whistler,
Helter-skelter, hurry-skurry,
Chattering like magpies,
Fluttering like pigeons,
Gliding like fishes, --
Hugged her and kissed her;
Squeezed and caressed her;
Stretched up their dishes,
Panniers and plates:
"Look at our apples
Russet and dun,
Bob at our cherries
Bite at our peaches,
Citrons and dates,
Grapes for the asking,
Pears red with basking
Out in the sun,
Plums on their twigs;
Pluck them and suck them,
Pomegranates, figs." 

"Good folk," said Lizzie,
Mindful of Jeanie,
"Give me much and many"; --
Held out her apron,
Tossed them her penny.
"Nay, take a seat with us,
Honor and eat with us,"
They answered grinning;
"Our feast is but beginning.
Night yet is early,
Warm and dew-pearly,
Wakeful and starry:
Such fruits as these
No man can carry;
Half their bloom would fly,
Half their dew would dry,
Half their flavor would pass by.
Sit down and feast with us,
Be welcome guest with us,
Cheer you and rest with us."
"Thank you," said Lizzie; "but one waits
At home alone for me:
So, without further parleying,
If you will not sell me any
Of your fruits though much and many,
Give me back my silver penny
I tossed you for a fee."
They began to scratch their pates,
No longer wagging, purring,
But visibly demurring,
Grunting and snarling.
One called her proud,
Cross-grained, uncivil;
Their tones waxed loud,
Their looks were evil.
Lashing their tails
They trod and hustled her,
Elbowed and jostled her,
Clawed with their nails,
Barking, mewing, hissing, mocking,
Tore her gown and soiled her stocking,
Twitched her hair out by the roots,
Stamped upon her tender feet,
Held her hands and squeezed their fruits
Against her mouth to make her eat. 

White and golden Lizzie stood,
Like a lily in a flood,
Like a rock of blue-veined stone
Lashed by tides obstreperously, --
Like a beacon left alone
In a hoary roaring sea,
Sending up a golden fire, --
Like a fruit-crowned orange-tree
White with blossoms honey-sweet
Sore beset by wasp and bee, --
Like a royal virgin town
Topped with gilded dome and spire
Close beleaguered by a fleet
Mad to tear her standard down. 

One may lead a horse to water,
Twenty cannot make him drink.
Though the goblins cuffed and caught her,
Coaxed and fought her,
Bullied and besought her,
Scratched her, pinched her black as ink,
Kicked and knocked her,
Mauled and mocked her,
Lizzie uttered not a word;
Would not open lip from lip
Lest they should cram a mouthful in;
But laughed in heart to feel the drip
Of juice that syruped all her face,
And lodged in dimples of her chin,
And streaked her neck which quaked like curd.
At last the evil people,
Worn out by her resistance,
Flung back her penny, kicked their fruit
Along whichever road they took,
Not leaving root or stone or shoot.
Some writhed into the ground,
Some dived into the brook
With ring and ripple.
Some scudded on the gale without a sound,
Some vanished in the distance. 

In a smart, ache, tingle,
Lizzie went her way;
Knew not was it night or day;
Sprang up the bank, tore through the furze,
Threaded copse and dingle,
And heard her penny jingle
Bouncing in her purse, --
Its bounce was music to her ear.
She ran and ran
As if she feared some goblin man
Dogged her with gibe or curse
Or something worse:
But not one goblin skurried after,
Nor was she pricked by fear;
The kind heart made her windy-paced
That urged her home quite out of breath with haste
And inward laughter. 

She cried "Laura," up the garden,
"Did you miss me ?
Come and kiss me.
Never mind my bruises,
Hug me, kiss me, suck my juices
Squeezed from goblin fruits for you,
Goblin pulp and goblin dew.
Eat me, drink me, love me;
Laura, make much of me:
For your sake I have braved the glen
And had to do with goblin merchant men." 

Laura started from her chair,
Flung her arms up in the air,
Clutched her hair:
"Lizzie, Lizzie, have you tasted
For my sake the fruit forbidden?
Must your light like mine be hidden,
Your young life like mine be wasted,
Undone in mine undoing,
And ruined in my ruin;
Thirsty, cankered, goblin-ridden?"
She clung about her sister,
Kissed and kissed and kissed her:
Tears once again
Refreshed her shrunken eyes,
Dropping like rain
After long sultry drouth;
Shaking with aguish fear, and pain,
She kissed and kissed her with a hungry mouth. 

Her lips began to scorch,
That juice was wormwood to her tongue,
She loathed the feast:
Writhing as one possessed she leaped and sung,
Rent all her robe, and wrung
Her hands in lamentable haste,
And beat her breast.
Her locks streamed like the torch
Borne by a racer at full speed,
Or like the mane of horses in their flight,
Or like an eagle when she stems the light
Straight toward the sun,
Or like a caged thing freed,
Or like a flying flag when armies run. 

Swift fire spread through her veins, knocked at her heart,
Met the fire smouldering there
And overbore its lesser flame,
She gorged on bitterness without a name:
Ah! fool, to choose such part
Of soul-consuming care!
Sense failed in the mortal strife:
Like the watch-tower of a town
Which an earthquake shatters down,
Like a lightning-stricken mast,
Like a wind-uprooted tree
Spun about,
Like a foam-topped water-spout
Cast down headlong in the sea,
She fell at last;
Pleasure past and anguish past,
Is it death or is it life ? 

Life out of death.
That night long Lizzie watched by her,
Counted her pulse's flagging stir,
Felt for her breath,
Held water to her lips, and cooled her face
With tears and fanning leaves:
But when the first birds chirped about their eaves,
And early reapers plodded to the place
Of golden sheaves,
And dew-wet grass
Bowed in the morning winds so brisk to pass,
And new buds with new day
Opened of cup-like lilies on the stream,
Laura awoke as from a dream,
Laughed in the innocent old way,
Hugged Lizzie but not twice or thrice;
Her gleaming locks showed not one thread of gray,
Her breath was sweet as May,
And light danced in her eyes. 

Days, weeks, months,years
Afterwards, when both were wives
With children of their own;
Their mother-hearts beset with fears,
Their lives bound up in tender lives;
Laura would call the little ones
And tell them of her early prime,
Those pleasant days long gone
Of not-returning time:
Would talk about the haunted glen,
The wicked, quaint fruit-merchant men,
Their fruits like honey to the throat,
But poison in the blood;
(Men sell not such in any town
Would tell them how her sister stood
In deadly peril to do her good,
And win the fiery antidote:
Then joining hands to little hands
Would bid them cling together,
"For there is no friend like a sister,
In calm or stormy weather,
To cheer one on the tedious way,
To fetch one if one goes astray,
To lift one if one totters down,
To strengthen whilst one stands."


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Macavity's a Mystery Cat: he's called the Hidden Paw--
For he's the master criminal who can defy the Law.
He's the bafflement of Scotland Yard, the Flying Squad's despair:
For when they reach the scene of crime--Macavity's not there! 
Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity,
He's broken every human law, he breaks the law of gravity.
His powers of levitation would make a fakir stare,
And when you reach the scene of crime--Macavity's not there!
You may seek him in the basement, you may look up in the air--
But I tell you once and once again, Macavity's not there! 

Macavity's a ginger cat, he's very tall and thin;
You would know him if you saw him, for his eyes are sunken in.
His brow is deeply lined with thought, his head is highly domed;
His coat is dusty from neglect, his whiskers are uncombed.
He sways his head from side to side, with movements like a snake;
And when you think he's half asleep, he's always wide awake. 

Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity,
For he's a fiend in feline shape, a monster of depravity.
You may meet him in a by-street, you may see him in the square--
But when a crime's discovered, then Macavity's not there! 

He's outwardly respectable. (They say he cheats at cards.)
And his footprints are not found in any file of Scotland Yard's
And when the larder's looted, or the jewel-case is rifled,
Or when the milk is missing, or another Peke's been stifled,
Or the greenhouse glass is broken, and the trellis past repair
Ay, there's the wonder of the thing! Macavity's not there! 

And when the Foreign Office find a Treaty's gone astray,
Or the Admiralty lose some plans and drawings by the way,
There may be a scrap of paper in the hall or on the stair--
But it's useless to investigate--Macavity's not there!
And when the loss has been disclosed, the Secret Service say:
It must have been Macavity!'--but he's a mile away.
You'll be sure to find him resting, or a-licking of his thumb;
Or engaged in doing complicated long division sums. 

Macavity, Macavity, there's no one like Macavity,
There never was a Cat of such deceitfulness and suavity.
He always has an alibi, and one or two to spare:
At whatever time the deed took place -- MACAVITY WASN'T THERE !
And they say that all the Cats whose wicked deeds are widely known
(I might mention Mungojerrie, I might mention Griddlebone)
Are nothing more than agents for the Cat who all the time
Just controls their operations: the Napoleon of Crime!


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
did gyre and gimble in the wabe.
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe. 
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
the frumious Bandersnatch!"

He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the maxome foe he sought-
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood a while in thought.

As in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came.

One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack.
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

"Has thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Calloh! Callay!
He chortled in his joy.

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

How shall I be a poet?
How shall I write in rhyme?
You told me once the very wish
Partook of the sublime:
Then tell me how. Don't put me off
With your 'another time'."

The old man smiled to see him,
To hear his sudden sally;
He liked the lad to speak his mind
Enthusiastically,
And thought, "There's no hum-drum in him,
Nor any shilly-shally."

"And would you be a poet
Before you've been to school?
Ah well! I hardly thought you
So absolute a fool.
First learn to be spasmodic— 
A very simple rule.

"For first you write a sentence,
And then you chop it small!
Then mix the bits, and sort them out
Just as they chance to fall:
The order of the phrases makes
No difference at all.

"Then, if you'd be impressive,
Remember what I say,
The abstract qualities begin
With capitals alway:
The True, the Good, the Beautiful,
These are the things that pay!

"Next, when you are describing
A shape, or sound, or tint,
Don't state the matter plainly,
But put it in a hint;
And learn to look at all things
With a sort of mental squint."

"For instance, if I wished, Sir,
Of mutton-pies to tell,
Should I say 'Dreams of fleecy flocks
Pent in a wheaten cell'?"
"Why, yes," the old man said: "that phrase
Would answer very well.

"Then, fourthly, there are epithets
That suit with any word— 
As well as Harvey's Reading Sauce
With fish, or flesh, or bird— 
Of these 'wild,' 'lonely,' 'weary,' 'strange,'
Are much to be preferred."

"And will it do, O will it do
To take them in a lump— 
As 'the wild man went his weary way
To a strange and lonely pump'?"
"Nay, nay! You must not hastily
To such conclusions jump.

"Such epithets, like pepper,
Give zest to what you write,
And, if you strew them sparely,
They whet the appetite:
But if you lay them on too thick,
You spoil the matter quite!

"Last, as to the arrangement;
Your reader, you should show him,
Must take what information he
Can get, and look for no im-
mature disclosure of the drift
And purpose of your poem.

"Therefore, to test his patience— 
How much he can endure— 
Mention no places, names, nor dates,
And evermore be sure
Throughout the poem to be found
Consistently obscure.

"First fix upon the limit
To which it shall extend:
Then fill it up with 'padding',
(Beg some of any friend):
Your great sensation-stanza
You place towards the end.

Now try your hand, ere Fancy
Have lost its present glow—"
"And then," his grandson added,
"We'll publish it, you know:
Green cloth—gold-lettered at the back,
In duodecimo!"

Then proudly smiled the old man
To see the eager lad
Rush madly for his pen and ink
And for his blotting-pad— 
But when he thought of publishing,
His face grew stern and sad.

He thought he saw an Elephant
That practised on a fife:
He looked again, and found it was
A letter from his wife.
"At length I realize," he said,
"The bitterness of life!"

He thought he saw a Buffalo
Upon the chimney-piece:
He looked again, and found it was
His Sister's Husband's Niece.
"Unless you leave this house," he said,
"I'll send for the police!"

he thought he saw a Rattlesnake
That questioned him in Greek:
He looked again, and found it was
The Middle of Next Week.
"The one thing I regret," he said,
"Is that it cannot speak!"

He thought he saw a Banker's Clerk
Descending from the bus:
He looked again, and found it was
A Hippopotamus.
"If this should stay to dine," he said,
"There won't be much for us!"

He thought he saw a Kangaroo
That worked a Coffee-mill:
He looked again, and found it was
A Vegetable-Pill.
"Were I to swallow this," he said,
"I should be very ill!"

He thought he saw a Coach-and-Four
That stood beside his bed:
He looked again, and found it was
A Bear without a Head.
"Poor thing," he said, "poor silly thing!
It's waiting to be fed!"

The Walrus And The Carpenter - Lewis Carroll

The sun was shining on the sea,
Shining with all his might:
He did his very best to make
The billows smooth and bright-
And this was odd, because it was
The middle of the night.

The moon was shining sulkily,
Because she thought the sun
Had got no business to be there
After the day was done-
"It's very rude of him," she said,
"To come and spoil the fun!"

The sea was wet as wet could be,
The sands were dry as dry.
You could not see a cloud, because
No cloud was in the sky:
No birds were flying overhead-
There were no birds to fly


The Walrus and the Carpenter
Were walking close at hand;
They wept like anything to see
Such quantities of sand:
"If this were only cleared away,"
They said, "It would be grand!"

"If seven maids with seven mops
Swept for half a year,
Do you suppose," the walrus said,
"That they could get it clear?"
"I doubt it," said the Carpenter,
And shed a bitter tear.

"O, Oysters, come and walk with us!"
The Walrus did beseech.
"A pleasant walk, a pleasant talk,
Along the briny beach:
We cannot do with more than four,
To give a hand to each."

The eldest Oyster looked at him,
But never a word he said:
The eldest Oyster winked his eye,
And shook his heavy head-
Meaning to say he did not choose
To leave the oyster-bed.

But four young Oysters hurried up,
All eager for the treat:
Their coats were brushed, their faces washed,
Their shoes were clean and neat-
And this was odd, because, you know,
They hadn't any feet.

Four other Oysters followed them,
And yet another four;
And thick and fast they came at last,
And more, and more, and more-
All hopping through the frothy waves,
And scrambling to the shore.

The Walrus and the Carpenter
Walked on a mile or so,
And then they rested on a rock
Conveniently low:
And all the little Oysters stood
And waited in a row.

"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes-and ships-and sealing wax-
Of cabbages-and kings-
And why the sea is boiling hot-
And whether pigs have wings."


"But wait a bit," the Oysters cried,
"Before we have our chat;
For some of us are out of breath,
And all of us are fat!"
"No hurry!" said the Carpenter.
They thanked him much for that.



"A loaf of bread," the Walrus said,
"Is what we chiefly need:
Pepper and vinegar besides
Are very good indeed-
Now if you're ready, Oysters dear,
We can begin to feed."

"But not on us!" the Oysters cried,
Turning a little blue,
"After such kindness, that would be
A dismal thing to do!"
"The night is fine," the Walrus said.
"Do you admire the view?"

"It was so kind of you to come!
And you are very nice!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"Cut us another slice:
I wish you were not quite so deaf-
I've had to ask you twice!"

"It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
"To play them such a trick,
After we've brought them out so far,
And made them trot so quick!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"The butter's spread too thick!"

"I weep for you," the Walrus said:
"I deeply sympathize."
With sobs and tears he sorted out
Those of the largest size,
Holding his pocket-handkerchief
Before his streaming eyes.


"O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
"You had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?"
But answer came there none-
And this was scarcely odd, because
They'd eaten every one.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

i love the walrus and the carpenter. 
you have dredged up some wonderful work australis, now how 'bout some of your originals.
Yiu have an obvious appreciation for poetry, have you written any of your own?  mwah.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

*Poem for Pythoness*

A poem of my own


I look at the stars and into our destiny
The many lights of tasteful desires
Follow the wrong light and burn in a fire
I sit here looking at the sky
All I can do is to wonder why
Such a beautiful person would come across my way
Why such a perfect person would complete my day
Am I alone or do you feel the same
My feelings for you could not be washed away by the rain
A million question go through my head
The question about things I should perhaps of said
You accept me the way I am
I need not wear a mask when I am talking to you
These feeling I have surely must be true
I will follow you wherever you may be
I would climb the highest mountain or swim the deepest sea
I am not sure what the future will bring
But for the moment I feel as though this is the right thing
Even though some nights may be cold
In my heart I know I have you to hold


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats beautiful rev.
mwah


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

I see you in the dark, with moons cold light upon you
her silver sickness stips you of your daytime beauty 
and leaves you bare and open, 
i can see your soul without it's shield
and feel your pain to know it's real


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

I have never seen you, or even know your name.
but you bare your soul to me here just the same.
I have felt your passion and seen your heart
and i think i knew it was lust from the start

without prejudus or preconception
of relegion or belief
we can share our darkest passions
in the shroud of deaths dark neath


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

*continue on*

no more mixed feeling of being a slave
I will follow you until the grave
together we may perish together we will live
tonight is my last my heart no longer beating fast
i have accepted my fate
as i swallow my pride
here it comes as death takes me for the everlasting ride.
will there be tears will there be blood
open your heart and allow it to flood
I ask you this question or is it too late
will you answer me or have i already sealed my fate


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

You chose your fate as you choose your faith
the only thing you cannot chose is who you love
and who loves you, and when sweet love
reapers shroud of moonsnow light
will take you to me 
in the night


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

where will we go into the night
what will we have with all out might
my heart is plenty 
my soul has been drained
where ever i go a piece of you shall always remain
you come in colours
of black and gold
hold me forever
let out hearts unfold
she told me you loved me
i thought she lied
all her emotions being washed away
washed with the tide
the rough currents will make her no more
out love is free
nobody keeping score
we will roam the earth hand in hand
Together this day we will make a stand


----------



## ollieham (Feb 24, 2007)

Milk, Milk
Lemonade,
Around The Corner,
Fudge Is Made


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

i made a limerick in yr 3 


but i forgot it


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

We are worlds apart
and years and miles,
only that same ocean that strips us bare
can flow between our lives.

beneath primoidal waters,
i feel naked in your gaze
all bindings to whats accepted
broken by the waves


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

A Tribute To Genes
Through all their triumphs, trials and tribulations,
Great ancestors constructed towers tall,
The arches twisting through the generations,
The corridors a cord connecting all
Thy copious and colourful creations,
A testament to chemistry and chance,
Attempting through their countless combinations
To aid thy global conquering advance.

Alas, the anguish that thou canst awaken
As ageing turrets crumble, creak and crash!
Gifts, gladly given, cruelly then are taken,
Those trunks are chopped to charcoal, ash to ash,
And thus thy anxious, grieving children come
To cut the cables, tear away the chains:
Thou art a tightened thread around their thumbs,
Thy conquest through technology their aim.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Is there a part of you 
lurking in me? 
Just waiting for 
my subconscious 
to set you free? 
Just a minute piece 
is all it takes.. 
To build upon 
years of pain and hate. 
Genetics... 
I know they are there. 
Just waiting for 
the right moment.. 
to enjoy my despair. 
I can feel them at times 
Screaming to come out. 
The bad thoughts cross my mind. 
The words want to escape. 
But I will not let them 
As I fight to control 
my o w n fate. 
And if a time comes 
That I can no longer control.. 
Then I will have to 
end it my way… 
I will have to 
Let life go.. 
For my children will 
NEVER feel this.. 
Deep dark hole. 
I know that 
It could hurt 
Those who might care . 
They may even hate me. 
But I can only do 
what I can. 
I will not pass on 
This life I know. 
I hope they understand.. 
My life always 
switching.. 
fighting.. 
pretending.. 
Always cold. 
This is not the life 
I want my sons to know.. 
No darkness 
For my children… 
Just a small empty spot. 
Where I once was.. 
But can soon be forgot.. 
But the love that I 
have given them 
I know will see them through. 
And in my heart I will know 
I did the right thing. 
I did what I had to do. 
To stop this line of madness 
To stop all the 
generations of pain. 
Such a small price to pay….. 
With generations of 
happy children to gain. 

ERICA


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Genetics 


I have blue eyes as my beloved grandfather, 
I feel dizzy sometimes as my granny used to feel, 
I hold the leash just as the stick, my father, 
My toes are tilted as half of my family’s. 

I’m proud, arrogant just like my brother, 
I love the rhymes as my son would have done, 
I would recognize my grand-grandma if I saw her, 
I love you very much. As me loves my mum.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

A complex and somewhat weird poem 

How awful that the mind’s strings have to be plucked
With such slender fingers of emotion,
Cascades of colors and experiences swirled
All gaudy with fruitful imagination,
Escalated to such sickness loud and furious
Like an Indian’s drum played in a circus routine.

How uneasy even breathing becomes,
When sense and sensibility are caught in limbo--
When love shows black spots like mold on roses.

The days become nauseating, each hour a new spasm
Of heaving and spewing out bad thoughts,
The iron block of indecision settled firm within,
Blocking all passages harboring dreams and desires,
Confusion boiling like a rancid Thanksgiving stew.

Pray that time be merciful with its requests
And that quandaries of magnitude not expressible
Be resolved with reason and happiness.

Believe that the only things in life that are quantifiable
Be those that can also be materialistic,
And not those that stem from the heart or soul.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Syllables of Drought
It was a wetter Africa you knew,
ancient giraffe---
more greenery, the sky a wider blue,
your longer horns more often used---
when your full size was less than half
today's. The climate changed; you grew.

More than the tongue, the spots, your neck
is what your name has come to mean. When said,
the sounds stretch out, long As from Arabic,
the hissing, slurring F which spreads
just like your neck in centuries of drought.
And if your paradise returned, would you
revert? For language takes safaris, too:
a wetter word, you're shortened to a shout.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

broken by waves i feel so small
i think of the past and begin to fall
Although there is pain in endless amounts
you take it all and carry it away
you show me you care see me through another day
despite my anger you rise above
you set me free, all in the name of love
is this a dream is this true
i will jump into the ocean and hold my breath until i turn blue
how can you love me how can you care
you do not judge me you do not dare
where are we going
where does this road lead
remember my troubles only begun as a small seed
together we can do it
together we can rise
no need for hurtful words, no need for deceitfull alibies
Together we are strong together we will chant
will anybody hear us our murmurs and echoes music of joy
i feel like a kid thats had been given his very first toy


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

if i look up at the moon tonight
will you look up at her too?
so i will know her light that touches me
will be also touching you.

by her cold reflection 
of the warmth of life giving sun
touching you and touching me
only then can we two be one


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Greatness Is Effect Far More than Cause 

Greatness is effect far more than cause.

Each hero is the servant of his fate,

On whom is laid the sacrificial weight

Reserved for those who would heed higher laws.

Given peace, I would have shunned applause,

Electing to remain a farmer, great

With long-gestating plans for my estate,

A much-loved labor lost to much-loathed wars.

So was I the father of a nation,

Having given over life and love,

Instrument of some far greater hand,

Not by choice but of necessity.

Glory was the means by which to fashion

The myth that would a king’s replacement prove:

Only I would do, and that demand
Narrowed, deepened, scoured, chastened me.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

The Present Crisis 
by James Russell Lowell 


Once to every man and nation, comes the moment to decide,
In the strife of truth with falsehood, for the good or evil side;
Some great cause, some great decision, offering each the bloom or blight,
And the choice goes by forever, ’twixt that darkness and that light.

Then to side with truth is noble, when we share her wretched crust,
Ere her cause bring fame and profit, and ’tis prosperous to be just;
Then it is the brave man chooses while the coward stands aside,
Till the multitude make virtue of the faith they had denied.

By the light of burning martyrs, Christ, Thy bleeding feet we track,
Toiling up new Calv’ries ever with the cross that turns not back;
New occasions teach new duties, time makes ancient good uncouth,
They must upward still and onward, who would keep abreast of truth.

Though the cause of evil prosper, yet the truth alone is strong;
Though her portion be the scaffold, and upon the throne be wrong;
Yet that scaffold sways the future, and behind the dim unknown,
Standeth God within the shadow, keeping watch above His own.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Gacela of the Dark Death 
by Federico Garc?*a Lorca 
Translated by Robert Bly 


I want to sleep the sleep of the apples,
I want to get far away from the busyness of the cemeteries.
I want to sleep the sleep of that child
who longed to cut his heart open far out at sea.

I don't want them to tell me again how the corpse keeps all its blood,
how the decaying mouth goes on begging for water.
I'd rather not hear about the torture sessions the grass arranges for
nor about how the moon does all its work before dawn
with its snakelike nose.

I want to sleep for half a second,
a second, a minute, a century,
but I want everyone to know that I am still alive,
that I have a golden manger inside my lips,
that I am the little friend of the west wind,
that I am the elephantine shadow of my own tears.

When it's dawn just throw some sort of cloth over me
because I know dawn will toss fistfuls of ants at me,
and pour a little hard water over my shoes
so that the scorpion claws of the dawn will slip off.

Because I want to sleep the sleep of the apples,
and learn a mournful song that will clean all earth away from me,
because I want to live with that shadowy child
who longed to cut his heart open far out at sea.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

these sacrificed arrays of life
these stabbing pains as sharp as a knife
the cruel world we live in
if only i could be forgiven for this sin
I know you are out there
i know you feel me too
I gaze upon the stars
calling your name out calling out for you
can you hear the screams can you feel the name
Can you feel my love do you feel the same
my life is like an hour glass the grains are running short
the shodows overwealm me
will you bring me some light


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

austr alis you need to get a life LOL


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> austr alis you need to get a life LOL



Funny you should mention that, i think i have a poem on it somewhere.....hahahahahah


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah lets just post poems that we wrote ourselves not poems we copied and pasted of the net or any other sources. Anybody that wished to do so should just look up poetry site on the net.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Im just sharing my collection/passion Rev...............


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

beautiful rev.
mwah.
Aust, i love your contributions, but we can all google cut and paste, i'd love to read some of your own work


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok, because of the endlest requests for some of my own handy work, here it is!!!!

Rose are red
Vilets are blue
I love to use google just to
Copy and paste massive amounts
Of random poems for all of you
What is written i wouldnt have a clue, woo hoo hoo!!


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

hahaha w00t at austy


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

Pythoness your poems come from the heart. A gift that is rare amongst very few. I could just sit there all day reading works, reading works coming from you. Not only are you beautiful, you have the sweetest charm. Deep deep down i look at you and smile, i want to hold you in my arms.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

What, no one wants to hold me in their arms, after my massive poems? im shocked!!


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

dont fall alseep reading poems!!!


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 24, 2007)

dpeica said:


> Spider-man, Spider-man
> Does whatever a spider can
> Spins a web, any size
> Catches thieves, just like flies
> ...


 
:lol: Classic!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 24, 2007)

Another one...again not mine.

One dark afternoon, like a shadow i flew
through the rain that fell sick with lament
to this house of incest, for when we undressed
blasphemes against venus were rent
Though her sister removed, her white body approved
the parade of my heavenly quests
yet all tongues are not true, some are forked or askew
like an uncivil serpents at best
For ousted from Eden i fausted all reason
hook in mouth like Saint Peter Pan
To horned fairy groves and hot virgin coves
wherein the promiscuous swam
I elected lovers, and rejected others
mathistrices that don't give a damn
But for those that still do, my deep interest grew
The rise of the true Pentagram!!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Pythoness your poems come from the heart. A gift that is rare amongst very few. I could just sit there all day reading works, reading works coming from you. Not only are you beautiful, you have the sweetest charm. Deep deep down i look at you and smile, i want to hold you in my arms.


 


 Oh rev hunny, thats so sweet of you
you have made my day in a week that was all blue
such a shame you live so far away and yet i know
our hearts are closer here, than anyone could know.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Pythoness your poems come from the heart. A gift that is rare amongst very few. I could just sit there all day reading works, reading works coming from you. Not only are you beautiful, you have the sweetest charm. Deep deep down i look at you and smile, i want to hold you in my arms.



What the :shock: :shock: :shock: thought this was a thread on poems not love. :shock: :shock: 


LOL


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

o jesus get a room you 2!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

Who cares what others think
We have nothing to prove, we have nothing to show
out hearts remain together
that is common link
So far away but so close at heart
together we shall be
If i had wings i would fly to you 
fly the night away over the sea
No distance would be too far for you
no distance would be too short
all we have is what we put in paper
all we have is words
my feelings for you are real
my feeling for you are true


----------



## little_angel (Feb 24, 2007)

Australis- 
If you carnt help yourself from taking others poems and taking up space.
This is to share your own poems with others who like to write such moving words!


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

rev and pythoness sitting in a tree..... lol


----------



## instarnett (Feb 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted by dpeica
> Spider-man, Spider-man
> Does whatever a spider can
> Spins a web, any size
> ...


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

melgalea said:


> What the :shock: :shock: :shock: thought this was a thread on poems not love. :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> LOL


 

Before i drop down in a pool of urine, snot and vomit cause by extreme laughter can i ask why you are so obviously jealous of Pythoness? Aren't you married?


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

BigSven said:


> Before i drop down in a pool of urine, snot and vomit cause by extreme laughter can i ask why you are so obviously jealous of Pythoness? Aren't you married?



LMFAO

hahaha jelous my butt. of course i am married....
but i got a flaming for not taking the poetry seriously you see. hehehe.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

little_angel said:


> Australis-
> If you carnt help yourself from taking others poems and taking up space.
> This is to share your own poems with others who like to write such moving words!




i wrote one of the poems, read it, its killer!!!


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

melgalea said:


> LMFAO
> 
> hahaha jelous my butt. of course i am married....
> but i got a flaming for not taking the poetry seriously you see. hehehe.


 

Yeah not jealous....flirt enough in the other thread i guess


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

BigSven said:


> Yeah not jealous....flirt enough in the other thread i guess



u got sumthn to say have ya.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

im jealous....O SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sure that if mel had a problem or jelousy issue with me, she wouldn't be a pythoness like me lol.


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

don't need to you said it all lmao.....BigSven hits a raw nerve


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

pythoness said:


> I'm sure that if mel had a problem or jelousy issue with me, she wouldn't be a pythoness like me lol.



thanks pythoness. 
i am a happily married woman. somtimes people mistake my super friendly personality for flirting. 
like i love stary...is that flirting too.


----------



## little_angel (Feb 24, 2007)

Nah when I read something by you it puts me to sleep!
Found out my keyboad is not drool resistant!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2007)

LMAO OMG TOO FUNNY HAHAHA MEL ITS OK SWEETIE I GOT UR BACK


----------



## NCHERPS (Feb 24, 2007)

Please keep the thread on topic and No Bad language.

Thanks guys and Girls.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

i thought you were flirting mel  i want you... am i being rejected...again???


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL hahaha


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

little_angel said:


> Nah when I read something by you it puts me to sleep!
> Found out my keyboad is not drool resistant!




No need to get nasty dear.


Here is a poem just for you, you might of missed it....

Rose are red
Vilets are blue
I love to use google just to
Copy and paste massive amounts
Of random poems for all of you
What is written i wouldnt have a clue, woo hoo hoo!!


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> LMAO OMG TOO FUNNY HAHAHA MEL ITS OK SWEETIE I GOT UR BACK


 
I'm sure you do:lol:


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

stary
stary way up high
stary boy in the sky
i loved u for ever
in my heart u were true
be mine dear stary
and i'll be there for you.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

gawww now that a poem!! LOL

pass around the kleenex


----------



## slim6y (Feb 24, 2007)

melgalea said:


> stary
> stary way up high
> stary boy in the sky
> i loved u for ever
> ...



Stary stary fill the sky,
Stary stary my pudding and pie,
Why would you be so blue,
The colour of trousa poo,
For you could be orange,
That's a word that doesn't rhyme with much.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Who cares what others think
> We have nothing to prove, we have nothing to show
> out hearts remain together
> that is common link
> ...


 

how do you see such beauty in my ugliness
for words are all we share, 
my heart, so dark at times with fear
of deaths sweet raven hair, 

how can i see your heart, so shining
in dark pain of life and doom
inside your words i feel a warmth 
that quickens in my womb

from sky to earth
the moons cold touch
is all the touch i feel
your so close to me i can almost feel
your breath
on my nape,
and oh gods... it feels so real.

if you were to fly into my embrace, 
would you still feel the same, 
or would you see the ugliness 
that belies my bleeding pain.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Stary stary fill the sky,
> Stary stary my pudding and pie,
> Why would you be so blue,
> The colour of trousa poo,
> ...


 

there isnt a word in the english language that rhymes with orange


----------



## BigSven (Feb 24, 2007)

pythoness said:


> how do you see such beauty in my ugliness
> for words are all we share,
> my heart, so dark at times with fear
> of deaths sweet raven hair,
> ...


 

Sorry Melgalea but these two need to get a room....i hope your not to heart broken:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Feb 24, 2007)

Melgalea, the wonderful Melgalea,
She's filled with joy and with glee,
She makes the world we live go round,
She has a cute voice that makes a sound.

When you're feeling down and glum,
Melgalea is your chum,
She know's how to be real nice,
Not once but more than twice,

It's becuase she is a mum you know,
And her mummy feelings really show,
But really she's a kid at heart,
And that's how we all gotta start....


----------



## Hetty (Feb 24, 2007)

Roses are read, violets are purple,
If I was a maid, I'd be called Murple.

First prize goes to me for finally finding a word that rhymes with purple


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Melgalea, the wonderful Melgalea,
> She's filled with joy and with glee,
> She makes the world we live go round,
> She has a cute voice that makes a sound.
> ...



aww thanks. 
that was great. ur so sweet.


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But really she's a kid at heart,
> And that's how we all gotta start....


 

whats the world comming to....kids with kids


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

slim is the man thats o so sixy
reminds me of a wee little pixy
hes from the land of the kiwi bird
and really is quite the nerd
even though theres not much going for him
we all know your really a shim

 there you go lil chicken


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

So....... who likes poems? or evern collection others poems, and sharing them with the world?


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> there isnt a word in the english language that rhymes with orange


eminem manages to rhyme syringe with orange, could just be the way he says it too tho lol.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> So....... who likes poems? or evern collection others poems, and sharing them with the world?


i adore banjo patterson, and have this beautiful old first edition of his complete works, it's a bit battered from 100 years of bush camp fire readings, but it's a gem in my collection.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 24, 2007)

stary boy said:


> slim is the man thats o so sixy
> reminds me of a wee little pixy
> hes from the land of the kiwi bird
> and really is quite the nerd
> ...



what's a shim? HAHAHAHA!!! 

And the academy award for best poetry in a thread goes too... envelope please.... *long sub audible pause*

And the winner is....





Stary Boy for Slim the Pixy!!!


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> what's a shim? HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> And the academy award for best poetry in a thread goes too... envelope please.... *long sub audible pause*
> 
> ...



stary is a poet and she didnt even know it :shock: :shock: 
YAY for stary


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

shim = she him = man woman = freak


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

= slim6y


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 24, 2007)

pythoness said:


> how do you see such beauty in my ugliness
> for words are all we share,
> my heart, so dark at times with fear
> of deaths sweet raven hair,
> ...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2007)

a shim is she and him together lol
oops already been said i guess i scrolled to fast phaoorrr way too many JD's N coke


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 24, 2007)

Australis said:


> Goblin Market - Christina Rossetti
> 
> 
> Morning and evening
> ...


 

Is that the longest post ever?


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Is that the longest post ever?




i think i actually have a longer one on this thread Donk...lol


But maybe thats the longest poem ever?


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

For now at last your words have made my knees weak
and i must leave this portal to pains breath of sleep
pray morpheous, god of dreams, finally let us meet
there in his silken realm where all things are sweet
in dream.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2007)

pythoness said:


> For now at last your words have made my knees weak
> and i must leave this portal to pains breath of sleep
> pray morpheous, god of dreams, finally let us meet
> there in his silken realm where all things are sweet
> in dream.




hey stop writing poems about me,.... i got a g/f...lol


----------



## OdessaStud (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok ive watched and read so now ill add my poem probably wont mean anything to anyone else but to me its from the heart.
He came to me a little man
An attitude bigger than he
I called him Flash it suited him then
As quick as you like he'd flee
My boy soon loved my way of life 
And he became a real social lite
To work or travelling thousands of miles
Flash was always with me and did we get some smiles
My little man as he grew older came to mark all his children with whats now called the Odessa head
His funny ways and cheeky antics
His love of life and my bed
Ill never forget my little mean
Sleep peacefully Flashman you will never be forgotten


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 24, 2007)

ok since everyone else is doing it heres one 

I love you since you came into my life
ive looked forward to each sunrise
the early morning, with you in my arms
the midnight skies with us beneath a zillion stars moves me
you make me feel like no one else could.
i like the person i am when im with you
you bring out a part of me
that i never knew exsisted
a part that was born with our first kiss
you made me complete...
now i have a reasons to try
now i have a cause
a reason to believe
in all the wonderful things life has to offer
you took my hand
and drew me into the light
and you saw in me all the qualities 
that no one else had ever noticed
You gave me hope inspiration pride and love...


----------



## stary boy (Feb 24, 2007)

oooo god mods pleas eshut this thread up already


----------



## pythoness (Feb 24, 2007)

lol @ Austy, and i have a 'hubby', and revdan is married. it's just poetry guys hehehehe


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

yes nothing more than poetry. I have been writting for many years. I have had so much fun with Pythoness writting these poems. It is sad to see that some members cannot help themseves than to try ruin it for all. But despite them it has made my night. Thanks Pythoness. Hope we can do this another night


----------



## OdessaStud (Feb 25, 2007)

stary boy said:


> oooo god mods pleas eshut this thread up already



Come on Staryboy wheres your sence on adventure? dont be a prude we all have a soft spot it just depends on the dirt your digging the hole in hehe.......hey I get mushy over a rat so go figure lol....just a world full of softies maybe.
odie


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

feel free to keep posting YOUR POEMS THAT YOU HAVE WRITTEN. I love to read poetry and i am sure i am not the only one. Cheers


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

Karyn i like your poem. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Australis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ill add some more poems shortly, ive got alot of Pm's requesting more....


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2007)

I am all there is
I am all there was, 
I am all there will be,
I am fate
I am destiny
I am the reaper.


----------



## Australis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am always on google
I am always trying to copy
I am always going to paste
I am continued
I am a pest
I am the poster.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

You are the light
I am the night
You are the day
I am here to stay
You are the future
You are the past
My eternal torment 
shall forever last
I see you when i have these dreams
all i seen to hear is you scream
You have the power
But i carry the black flower
You fly like the bird
have you not heard
I am deep below the oceans
Swimming like a fish
Waiting for my turn
Waiting for my wish
You come see me
You see that i am blue
Remember my darling that all this
All this i have done for you


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

I see your soul
Is has a hole
I have the glue 
I will fix it for you
You are to be
meant for me
I sing you this song
Many people say that it is wrong
I call out your name
i get asked is this a game
I met you in our dream
Terrified by me 
all you could do is scream
Your face went black and Blue
I had to stay there, nothing i could do
I ran for a mile
To try find you your smile.
You are my enemy you are my friend
I will follow you until the very end
You live in the day
I live in the night
Together we just might
You control the land
I control the sea
you are the storm with all your rage
Is this really you 
Or is this a phase
Are you Gentle are you calm
Is this real or a false alarm
You are water
I am fire
If you can handle the heat
come taste your desire


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

*for Australis*



Australis said:


> I am always on google
> I am always trying to copy
> I am always going to paste
> I am continued
> ...



You say you copy
but your work is sloppy
forever you paste
all this time you waste
you have continued
You're already late
self proclaimed pest
you did not mention the rest
you are very ordinary
you are very plain
all your copied poems
where pasted in vain
Have you got the gift 
You have already missed your shift
can you put it in words
Have you copied anymore 
or have you given up keeping score


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2007)

For in the night dwells
bells to toll forth the pain
for all have felt it.

this is haiku, now lets have an original haiku battle hehehehe fun fun fun.
haiku-----
japanesee origin, kingly observation of nature or human nature. three lines long, line 1 has 5 syllables line 2 has 7 and line 3 has 5. un-rhyming
1=5
2=7
3=5


ok, go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 25, 2007)

The Date... By SLiM6y

Kelly said she was 22,
But really she is not,
It doesn't matter though,
We still think you're hot.

We all know about Recharge,
Heading out on his date,
Was it really destiny,
Or was it really fate?

Then there's Bryony,
The one who really should win,
And stary should have entered,
But she called me a shim.

So many said they should have entered,
Just look at the sulking Claire,
All she wanted was a date,
So she could let down that teacher hair.

GreenWillow makes snappy comebacks,
But now she wants out,
If you didn't want in in the first place,
Now is not the time to pout.

DameJaquie has got vicious,
Swarming in her poll,
She is taking it so seriously,
Her date is on a roll.

Gaara is making his mark,
Saying how he likes the tuck,
When he gets Recharge,
He'll ride him like a fire truck (wot tha???)

Then there is the sad story,
The sad story of our Jen,
And I would think,
She's the most beautiful of the ten.

Johnbowmonie is right up there,
We know her as Simone,
If she wins the date, 
She said she'd do it by phone.

Inkslinger got off to a bad start,
But im sure that's a bad stat,
If they go on a date,
Recharge can come back with a tatt!

Jordo is our sad case,
He really makes me cry,
He knew he was the favourite,
But these stats don't seem to lie!

Is the vote already signed?
Is it already in a seal?
What will recharge get to date?
And how will he feel?

If you haven't yet voted,
Then you need to get there now!
Show us your support,
Just click a vote that's how!

If you haven't seen it yet,
Below is a link,
This one isn't a virus,
Nor the tail of a skink.

We don't really know why,
But we all know we do,
Recharge is getting a date,
And we all wanna see who...

Get in and VOTE

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49686

Thank you thank you thank you thank you... You've been a wonderful audience, im here all week, try the veal....


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2007)

Lol at Slim, too good. ahhhhh so funny


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2007)

haiku guys, come on hehehehe. ok a little more from me.




We sit at our screens
and do all we can do to
either harm or heal


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

Love that Poem
that was great
i too am interested 
to see who wins this date
to some this is a game
to the winner its a little bit of fame
I sit here patiently 
await6ing any news
i do feel sorry
for the unfortunate girls that lose
But for the girl that takes the win
I hope to see photos
of her luscious grin


----------



## slim6y (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel your reply,
Wasn't very shy,
It shows your talent,
Is up in the sky.

Like other before,
Like an apple core,
We all need to know,
The final score...

Thanks RevD - best reply yet!


----------



## kelly (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont care if I lose,
because I like shoes
and even if I do
I still win
because I win at life


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 25, 2007)

kelly said:


> I dont care if I lose,
> because I like shoes
> and even if I do
> I still win
> because I win at life



Kelly you have my vote
I believe you will win
at least i hope
NO matter what you are the winner
i feel that from the bottom of my heart
Something about you
something about your name
this is not so serious 
but for me you will win this game
hope you win ad get this date
please be careful 
do not return home to late
for a girl as precious as the
you are the winner for me
Good luck in this vote
Good luck


----------



## little_angel (Feb 25, 2007)

Australis=
I bite my tongue
I keep my cool
As I listen to your drool
All this time
And all this space
And all you do is copy and paste

You think your smart
You think your cool
You poison our minds with all your bull!


----------



## little_angel (Feb 25, 2007)

All my love 
All my hate
I can not kill our fate
You are mine and I am your
For ever and ever I am sure

(To my love)


----------



## pythoness (Feb 25, 2007)

If recharge gets some
fame and fun will follow
even for his date


----------



## Australis (Feb 26, 2007)

little_angel said:


> Australis=
> I bite my tongue
> I keep my cool
> As I listen to your drool
> ...



Wow, thanks for that, you have inspired me to find some more poems, for you and RevBrokeback


----------



## pythoness (Feb 26, 2007)

i like your original work austy,
it's witty and quite clever, 
also shows you can have a laugh at yourself,
and don't take yourself too seriously.


----------



## noni (Feb 26, 2007)

Sugar cubes in sweet absinthe
Duck their heads then rise again
Hide and seek with ashen skies
Pregnant with their misty rain

Fairy wings of creme de menthe
Outstretched beneath the swollen cloud
Turn frosted at the water's edge
Strength dissolved, their feathers cowed

Here it comes, the sky is welling
Tears fall to its milky glass
Then later turns unto the north,
The sea looks up, the storm has passed

Now minted white turns velvet blue
And amber tendrils snake their way
Across the azure square of silk
The sun has come back out to play.


----------



## noni (Feb 26, 2007)

Padding steadily across the tiles
An ant doesn't bother to sidestep the cracks
He just rolls on,
A polished jet bead
Towards the sofa where I lie langidly
His glossy bulbous body
Black pot belly
Disappears from view
And I wonder what he has lost under there.


----------



## noni (Feb 26, 2007)

Autumn sunshine colours my shoulders
On my balcony in a shaft of light
Turner's pallid hues turn jaundiced 
In the gilded Queensland sun
That rouses blue butterflies
And warms the buffalo grass like a leafy hearth rug.

How strange - 
That a single clear sunbeam
Pure particles of white - 
Can quieten my soul
And make everything right with the world.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 26, 2007)

Australis said:


> I am always on google
> I am always trying to copy
> I am always going to paste
> I am continued
> ...


lmfao good one


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 26, 2007)

noni said:


> Sugar cubes in sweet absinthe
> Duck their heads then rise again
> Hide and seek with ashen skies
> Pregnant with their misty rain
> ...


you make drinking sound sensual haha


----------



## mrjam (Feb 26, 2007)

AN OLD MAN'S PRAYER

Pardon me, doctor, but may i die?
I know your oath requires you to try
As long as there's a spark of life
To keep it there with tube or knife;


To do cut-downs and heart massages,
Tracheotomies and gavages,
But here i am, well past four-score,
I've lived a life-time {and a little more}.

I've raised my children, buried my wife
my friends are gone, so spare the knife
This is the way it seems to me;
i dersive the dignity....


Of slipping off to sleep,
And no one has the right to keep
me from my god; when the call is clear
no mortal man should keep me here


Your motive is noble, but now i pray
you'll read read in my eyes what my lips cant say.
Listen to my heart; you'll here it cry;
"pardon me, doctor, but may i die??"


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a thread to win a date
I thought it could be fun
I asked myself, could this be fate?
What harm can there be done?

So I thought about the questions, 
and responded truthfully
I put my answers out there
For all the world to see

Now I wait with bated breath
Results from public vote.
I'm sounding like a broken record...
Please I want your vote!


----------



## BigSven (Feb 26, 2007)

little_angel said:


> Australis=
> I bite my tongue
> I keep my cool
> As I listen to your drool
> ...


 
Ouch cop that Australis....how you gunna sleep at night:lol:


----------



## snake6p (Feb 26, 2007)

trying to escape, you say its because of the drugs
i'm paranoide,skitzaphrenic
but every time i try to get close, you pull away
is that paranoide or am i just paranoide about being paranoide
i no you have a dream
but i'm not sure that i'm in it
when i'm not near you
you look so happy, can relax, beyourself
so ask your self if you realy wanna be with me
when you no can you let me no
i wouldnt blame you if you left tomorrow
but i wouldnt say a word as your walking out the door
dont ask me why cause i dont no
it would be just another regret
supressed to manafest in an un interlect way
which i do with attitude 
that esculates and masterbates the fuel that drives the wheel clicken in my head......................


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 26, 2007)

DameJacquie you may win
but if i was to vote again it would be a sin
With all your good looks 
and all your charms
i bet you are irresistible
i certainly see no harm
with all your glamour 
and all your smiles
you will have many men running miles
I am sure that if this were a race
you would have no trouble keeping the pace
i am certain you will get a great score
you will have many wanting a little more
is this coincidence or is this fate
i wish you luck winning this date


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 26, 2007)

this thread is on fire rev it is awesome


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 26, 2007)

A poem i wrote about my first love. 



these constant thoughts swirl around my head
what where you thinking as you lay in that bed
was there any remorse about things you did not say
I did everything for you i went out of my way
you left me at the most crucial moment
before long you lay in his arms expressing you love to him
the chances of me ever being happy again are very slim
while you did this i put my life on hold
you made no contact as i became very cold
i rise from my depression only to turn and see
that your love was never really installed for me
these circumstancing events are very hard to accept
of all the things i did to please you to make you smile
was i a test was i a trial
you had the power you had control
i gave you the gift as you became my heart and soul
now we are not together i am left very confused
i feel so empty i feel so abused
i try to take my life and all you do is blame
i loved you so much, i will never be the same
i cannot love another as you where my first
you have become my last
i do believe we would have been better of if we never met
now we have gone out seperate ways 
i begin to find it easier to face the day
the solution is no longer death as the only answer i will find
the answer comes deep from within my mind


----------



## Australis (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, its good to see som people loved my poem, and the couple of poems i posted that others had written, ive had alot of PM's demanding i post more, dont worry your in for alot more folks 

Geeez, people are even writting poems about me posting poems, so i must be on the right track aye?

Oh, and BigSven, i sleep just dandy thanks for asking


----------



## pythoness (Feb 26, 2007)

Deep into your heart i spy, 
iv'e felt your love first wax then wane
see your face it passes by, 
like a moon glow in a window pane


so will you call for her in the night
to hear the words that cant be spoken
when was this bargin made
and how can it be broken.

Will you hear her on the wind
and know she is around you
you taste her on your lips
and her magic sorounds you

You will feel her touch in your mind
You will smell her in the night flower
but do you seek what you will find
in the power of the witching hour


----------



## little_angel (Feb 26, 2007)

Tears roll down my face
For the man that I love
He has gone and stole my heart
Chasing another womans hearts
I told him he is ever mine
All troughout time
Spirits fly, weep and die
All I can do is sit and cry
While I try too sleep
All I think of is him at my feet
Asking me as I weep
For my heart for him to keep.


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 26, 2007)

She was my heart she was my soul
when i think of my emotions she stole
The love i had could be up for debate
many years i carried hate
now it is over and i have moved on
i feel much better and feel quite strong
her face i erased from my mid
only then could i be kind
I wish her luck where ever she may be
she will be sorry if she ever sees the children that belong to me
How gorgeous and happy they truly are
My little girl with all her charms
how i love her being in my arms
my little boy with his good looks
anything for female attention he will even sook
Just like their dad they love snakes
i never see the need to put on the breaks
i am now happy with the decisions made
I no longer feel like i have been played
The life i have chosen i pray will last
if i ever think of you realize how you are only my past


----------



## Australis (Feb 26, 2007)

I met a fly
Really top guy
I hear you sigh
For this real fly guy


----------



## pythoness (Feb 27, 2007)

my heart cries tears of blood for your pain
drums in my chest like a driving rain
i no longer feel your love for me, 
and so it is for this I set you free.

Though i'll never touch your cheek to mine
nor feel your kiss oh so divine
'Tis for the best I let you go
before my heart tears turn to snow.


----------



## dymback (Feb 27, 2007)

A special world for you and me
A special bond one cannot see
It wraps us up in its cocoon
And holds us fiercely in its womb.

Its fingers spread like fine spun gold
Gently nestling us to the fold
Like silken thread it holds us fast
Bonds like this are meant to last.

And though at times a thread may break
A new one forms in its wake
To bind us closer and keep us strong
In a special world, where we belong.


----------



## nocajudo (Feb 27, 2007)

good poems eveery one


----------



## Bundy5 (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone sees it's own special vision
Everyone hears a most different song
In each mans troubled heart, an incision
Would reveal a unique, shameful wrong

Stranger feinds hide here in human guise
Than reside in the valleys of hell
But Goodness, Kindness and love arise
In the heart of the poor beast, as well.


----------



## noni (Feb 27, 2007)

The regal moon on the water reflects 
On its surface and to its depths
Down in the silentness creatures sleep
While across the stars the moon does creep

Queen of the night! Clad in white
Delphinus and Orion take fright
"The Queen is coming!" in whispered asides
Whilst stately past their heads she rides

Her icy beauty pure and new
As first across the stars she flew
Delphinus and Orion in awe
Their Queen has been and gone once more

The stars loosen and breathe again
And anticipate tomorrow when
Once more their Queen will ride the skies
And light the twinkle in their eyes.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 27, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> DameJacquie you may win
> but if i was to vote again it would be a sin
> With all your good looks
> and all your charms
> ...




Ha sweet Rev! Thanks for that


----------



## pythoness (Feb 27, 2007)

Here i sit so all alone
after talking to you on the phone
for the first time i finally heard your voice
and my soul lay bare, i had no choice.

did the voice fit the picture i had in my mind
of the one whom to me had been so kind
it was not what i had thought i'd hear
but just your words have bought me near

so will you come to me in the night
to see if it will be at first sight
as it has been in the rhyms
we sit and write to pass the time


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 27, 2007)

Writing these poems has been fun
i am glad there where done
even if some simply cut and paste
i only laugh at the time they waste
I shall visit you tonight in your dream
together i see that we make a great team
in the solitude to the groups afar
i will fly you as high as the stars
it is needless to say we keep a track on time
as this wonderful journey is only a rhyme
I enjoyed talking to you on the phone
i had my sick son to myself today
that would explain why i sounded monotone 
My female proserpine shed last night
she looks so beautiful her beauty almost gave me a fright
She looked rather interested in the passing cat
so i went out to the shed an grabbed her a large rat
straight away she started to swallow
you would certainly think her stomach was hollow
I wish this year i was keeping score as straight away she wanted more
I gave her another straight after
she was so amusing the way she took it
before long the room was filled with laughter
She is in her box looking nice and full
when feeding with her attitude she would take on a bull


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 27, 2007)

here i sit broken hearted,tried to poop ,but only farted


----------



## pythoness (Feb 27, 2007)

And so ends the great poetic romance of APS
I hope you all enjoyed the fest
for 'twas all just in fun you see
that thing between the rev and me
Amazing what you sit and do
while home bored the whole day through.


----------



## mrjam (Feb 28, 2007)

*gone but not forgotten......i died 4 love*

my 13yo daughter wrote this poem 4 her 103yo nan hoo recently died

we all know that the pain we feel is not forever.
we have our good days and bad days,
When people ask how we are we doing we don't know what to say.
Yes the tears are still there,
Only because we lost someone who really cared.
As we look for you in all the places you normally are,
We begin to realize that you aren't very far.
Your where you've always been in our heart,
Which lets us know that our lives will never be dark.
we ask you to help us through these tough times,
and to let us know that we will be just fine.
You left no task undone,
And your shoes no one can fill,
As the days go by it's getting easier and easier to smile,
Because you left so many good memories that can and will go for mile after mile
The pain is becoming less and less,
With you looking down on us we feel truly blessed.
Yes we miss you,your love was like no others your smile could make us feel warm even on the coldest of days nan you may be gone but you'll never be forgotten

i didnt rite this but i think its sad
*i died 4 love*
I sit in the park where I dwell 
For this boy I love so well 
He took my heart away from me 
Now he wants to set me free 
I see a girl on his lap 
He says things to her he never said to me 
I ran home to cry on my bed 
Not a word to mother was said 
Father came home late that night 
He looked at me from left to right 
He saw me hanging from a rope 
He took his knife to cut me down 
And on my dress a note was found: 
Dig my grave Dig it deep 
Dig my grave From head to feet 
And on the top place a dove 
And remember this, I died for love.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 1, 2007)

very heart felt poem. The second one i have read before but think it is a great poem also


----------



## Lucas (Mar 1, 2007)

rev, if I could find my old books I'd put some up. They got misplaced about 4 moves ago.

Wrote alot of aussie bush poetry.


----------



## little_angel (Mar 4, 2007)

Angels hold my hand 
as I take my last stand
Angels weep at my feet
As my skin and blade meet
I feel cold and weak
As I begin to fall asleep
My heart was yours to keep
But all you did was make me weep
Now I'm gone out o your life
As I sleep I watch you my sweet!


----------



## little_angel (Mar 4, 2007)

*crying hearts*

I try to sleep but all I do is weep
Knowing that you aremad with me
My heart is turning 
Tears of pain roll down my face
All I was is for us to work
But all you see is lust and hurt
I fear for you saty but do you for me?
This is why I beg and plee
My words are true and ment for you
All I see is my tears of pain
Losing you is losing my life
As I hold this sharp knife
I wish I said what I wanted to say
But all you did was turn away
Hot metal cuts my vein
As my life drains away
I never did get to say
These 4 words
I love you always!


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

not bad


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 4, 2007)

Roses are red
sheep are red
ducks are red
roses are red


END.


----------



## Timotei (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic poems all! Even the stupid ones, i love them all.

The parts that made me PARTICULARLY LMFAO were Australis' poems about DNA and E. coli!!!!!! OMG I WAS ON THE FLOOR!!!!!! LOL!!!!!

Pythoness and RevDaniel's poems were really good, and i don't think it's justified to rip into them for being "too emo" as the best poetry is heartfelt, and it's a reflection on our world that the strongest emotional feelings that have been written on are those of pain and angst. I have to say I fell into the trap of thinking dark poetry was the only sort of poetry. I have written plenty of love poems tho, a little while ago, and plenty in French. I'm also a big fan of strict rhyming schemes, although I'm kind of moving away from that now. But anyways, i've got some older ones on my hard drive which i will now tentatively post lol.

1. Frenchie one
_ Et ça me fait mal
Parce que je sais que j’ai tort,
Qu’il est tellement vide mon coeur.
Et que, je t’aime encore._

2.
_ Je me trouve ici,
Je te suivais.
Je savais pourquoi je marchais
Mais je ne sais plus.

Je me trouve,
En attendant, en pensant
A toi.
Et je vois maintenant,
Que je marchais
Avec des yeux fermés,
Et que tu ne sois pas
Tout ce que j'ai espéré.
Et c'est ce que tu es,
Un rêve, une image
Et c'est ce que je suivais,
Un rêve, une image,
Un espoir.

Et je reste l?*,
Sans bouger, sans un mot dire,
Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je le fais,
Car tu n'es pas tout-ce que j'ai espéré._ 

3.
_ I started climbing the tree.
I ascended higher and higher, gracefully pulling myself up from branch to branch.
I got so high.
As I got higher, the branches got thinner.
And now I find myself,
Clinging.
Clinging to the tiny branches, swaying in the wind.
I’ve come so far, the ground is so far down.
You said you didn’t love me, yet still I can’t let go.
It would be so easy to jump off this tree. But I would die.
It’s just too hard to climb down.
So I cling to the tiny top of the massive tree.
The rain pours down my face.
Where do I go now ?
I wait, I suppose… For you to see me._

4.
_ I don't want to say "I love you",
Because so many have said this before,
And I feel that your eyes may pass over the words,
And their true meaning you may ignore.

Therefore, what can I say to you
To truly show you how I feel?
What words can I use for you
That are unique and bear my seal?

Perhaps I could say that when you're not near,
I feel I'm dead, I feel I've been run through,
But I know that I'm alive because
My heart beats when I think of you.

Or perhaps I could say that for you i would
Reverse the rivers and streams,
So that the springs of my heart could be refilled
And I could dream you in all my dreams.

Maybe I could say that I get lost in your eyes
And I pray that I'm never found,
So that I could bathe in you soul's ocean,
And bask on your mind's ground.

So hear me when I say to you
That truth did guide this pen,
And that my love for you is carved upon my heart
Again, and again, and again._ 

5.
_ When I wash my hands with fire,
When the trees are burnt by rain,
It's only then that I'll stop dreaming about you,
No more thoughts will I entertain.

When the sea beds revolt and
The seas into my arms do they throw,
In that moment then,
Will I only let you go.

For before all this does come to pass,
Before the deserts cover the skies,
I will not know anything else in the world,
For only you shall have my eyes.

So if light should have a shadow,
Should darkness have a hue,
Come find me and cover my eyes
So I can still love you._ 

5. Very dark one indeed lol:
_His life a precious jewel,
His youth a boundless sea.
The joy of life was his fuel
And loved earnestly.

He watched the world through wide eyes
His ideals firm and true,
He stood oblivious to the lies
Knowing what to do.

But then, slowly, he began to see
From beneath his youthful crown
He saw that the tallest, mightiest tree
Would always be cut down.

Then he began to be able to feel
The world’s enormous weight.
And pressed down to industrial steel
He feared he’d seen too late.

For he began so righteous, so very pure
And his vision clear and sound.
But the weight of the world he could not endure
And he tumbled to the ground.

But the world it did nurture him
And for all did he care
Until the weight of the world overcame him
And left him lying there.
_ 
All my other poems are WAY too long to post on here lol. People wld just get bored reading them. They are also about God and i some are tired of hearing it now


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

Love the French poem. I think i am the only one that can understand the words though. Thanks for posting it though.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks timote, i love your work too.
i don't understand the french one, as the only thing i know how to say in french, is 'where is the toilet?" lol.
i would love a translation, if thats possible


----------



## Timotei (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeh sure, problem is, they always sound kickass in french, but pretty useless in english lol.

1.
_And it hurts
Because I know that I'm wrong
That my heart is so empty
And that I still love you._

2.
_I find myself here,
I was following you.
I used to know why I was walking
But I don't know anymore.

I find myself,
Waiting, thinking
About you.
And I see now,
That I was walking
With my eyes closed,
And that you may not be
All that I had hoped,
And that's what you are;
A dream, an image
And that's what I was following;
A dream, an image,
A hope.

And I stay here,
Without moving, without saying a word,
But I don't know why I do it,
Because you are not all that I had hoped you would be._


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

can you speak French? Translating a poem or song doesn't usually go well due to different grammars and sense of the language


----------



## Timotei (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah of course! How else would i have written a french poem..? 

I love french, it's one of my many passions.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you French or just speak the language? I am French. hehe we can send each other pm's in French.


----------



## Timotei (Mar 5, 2007)

Ur actually french ? Wow, i wish i was french, but im no  I've been there heaps of times tho, and to Reunion island.


----------



## Timotei (Mar 5, 2007)

Je pensais ?* créer un thread (je connais pas le mot français) en demandant s'y avait des français sur le site lol. T'es d'où en France ?


----------



## Timotei (Mar 5, 2007)

ahh je vois qu'on peut pas ecrire quelques accents...


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 5, 2007)

i can understand your words. I lived in Toulon when i lived in France. Which parts of France have you been to?


----------



## pythoness (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the translation. i'm sure it sounds wonderful in french, it is such a beautiful sounding language, and the poem is beautiful even in english, but as it has no references to where the toilet is i didn't understand a word lol.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Dingo (Mar 5, 2007)

One fine morning in the middle of the night
Two dead men got up to fight
Back to back they faced each other
Drew their swords and shot each other


----------



## Lippy (Mar 5, 2007)

theres nothing wrong with the darker stuff. i used to be kinda good at it. can't say that now though! i think i lost my spark. 

With all the things that happen
and all the hard knocks that send u round the bend,
you feel as though ur losing
one of those battles that never end.
But sometimes life will do that
& you know this isn't very fair,
but honey put ur shoulders back
& put your haed up in the air.
Be proud of what u've made for yourself
all this was done because of you,
you are what makes ur life complete
because without ur life there'd be no you!

It's silly. i'm still a little rusty!hehe


----------



## Timotei (Mar 5, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> i can understand your words. I lived in Toulon when i lived in France. Which parts of France have you been to?



I've been pretty much all over, spent a little bit of time in Paris and Dijon last year with mates, planning to go again very soon!


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 5, 2007)

Paris is nice hey. Like the pigeons? lol
Different to Australia but a place i will always call my second home.


----------



## Bug collector (Mar 7, 2007)

oooooh heres my favorite poem!!! i didnt write it, anything i write ends up like trousas awesome poem  roflmao

as i awoke one morning,
the earth lay cool and still,
when suddenly a tiny bird
perched on my window sill.

he sang a song so lovely,
so carefree and so gay,
that slowly all my troubles
began to slip away.

he sang of far off places,
of laughter and of fun,
it seemed his very trilling
brought up the morning sun.

i stirred beneath the covers,
crept slowly out of bed,
then gently shut the window.................




AND CRUSHED HIS F%*#ING HEAD!


----------



## little_angel (Mar 7, 2007)

*I Love You**How do I begin to tell you how lucky I am
to have you in my life?
I'll start by saying what an honor it is
for me to be your wife.

You're my best friend in the good times
and my rock in times of sorrow.
You're the reason for sweet yesterdays
and my promise for tomorrow.

I never thought I could feel this loved
until I became your wife.
You made this year and every year
the best one of my life.
Love always.
*​


----------



## Timotei (Mar 10, 2007)

The Beauty of You

I fear the day
That you no longer say
That I make you
Feel that way.

I fear the day
When the warmth fades
And I cease to be
That which you love to say.

I dread the time
When I fade from your mind
And I find myself
Standing in the line.

Waiting in the blue,
For your eyes to move,
To bathe just a second
In the beauty of you.

Because I fear that I
May not always catch your eye
And one day I’ll disintegrate
No matter how hard I try.

I stand in the blue,
Longing to move,
Longing to bask
In the beauty of you.


----------



## Australis (Mar 10, 2007)

Timotei said:


> Fantastic poems all! Even the stupid ones, i love them all.
> 
> The parts that made me PARTICULARLY LMFAO were Australis' poems about DNA and E. coli!!!!!! OMG I WAS ON THE FLOOR!!!!!! LOL!!!!!




Thanks the kinds words, im rather proud of my DNA poem find, its got a special place in my heart (hard drive).


----------



## Australis (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a picture very special to me, it has inspired me to collect countless poems that other have written.
Its of a pen and paper, as you can see no words are written, i see this as a good motive to collect others peoms instead of writting my own, considering the actual effort required to create you own work, it is clearly much easier to collect others work! Enjoy!!


----------



## Timotei (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol Australis


----------



## little_angel (Mar 19, 2007)

Tears of pain roll down my face
Words were said that hurt so bad
I wish they never came to be

Hurting darkness inside of me
My love for you will never die
Even if you lie
My heart is throbing for your touch
I am missing you so much

People poking and proding me
Telling me what should be
Hate is nothing to me
But we were ment to be
So let me in out of this cold
Forever shunted to and throw


----------



## little_angel (Apr 1, 2007)

My heart is melting knowing you are chatting with another
But how do I know she is not taking you away from me
Our paths are blocked with muck and fog
How do I see you are faithfull to me
I wish we could see eye to eye but your taller then me
I wish we can work it out you and I
For our happy family to survive.
I love you all ways and never look back
To the past relationships that we had
It you and I and our children too
To be our family with you and I


----------



## slim6y (Apr 2, 2007)

There once was a thread,
That should have been dead,
It remained unread,
But as I was going to bed,
I heard something said,
That the poetry thread,
Wasn't actually dead,
But my eyes are weighted with lead,
I wanna cuddle with my big ted,
And wake up for breakfast to get fed,
But instead,
I go to bed,
Too late when I read,
This poetry thread,
Was of the undead.

Ahh I've had it ... nun night... sleep tight... Hope you get attacked by bed bugs (oh... it didn't rhyme?)


----------

